# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τροφές κατάλληλες για μάσκα καρδερινας

## stefos

*Μπορούμε να γράψουμε για να έχουμε συγκεντρωμένες σε μορφή λίστας οοοολες τις τροφές που κοκκινιζουν την μάσκα στα γαρδελια!!!!
*
*Πηγές φυσικων χρωστικης (λουτεινης )*

*Σπιρουλινα
Κατηφες 
Καλεντουλα
Ζωχος 
Ταραξακο
Πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου )
Αλευρι καλαμποκιου
Παπρικα 
Πιπερια
Καλαμποκι* 


*Ηπατοπροστατευτικα , Αντικοκκιδιακα , Αντιμικροβιακα*

*Αγκαθι Μαριας ( σποροι και εκχυλισμα milkthistle )
Ριγανη
Αγγιναρα (αφεψημα φυλλων )*

----------


## jk21

εδω υπαρχουν διασπαρτες και σε καποια σημεια και πιο μαζεμενες . 
*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*Ισως εχουμε αναφερει αλλου και αλλες , οπως πχ προσφατα την Moringa


Αφου το ξεκινησες σαν ιδεα , κανε μια σουμα απο οσες θα δεις εκει και αφου τις αναφερεις σε πιο κατω ποστ , τις μετακινω στο αρχικο , ενω αν εχουν υποψην τους και αλλες τα αλλα μελη , τις μεταφερουμε στην πορεια και αυτες

----------


## stefos

Τροφές για βάψιμο μάσκας καρδερίνας
Προσοχή!!!   Μόνο για την μάσκα όχι το κίτρινο στο φτέρωμα

Λουτεινες που μετατρέπονται από τον οργανισμό των γαρδελιών  και βαφούν την μάσκα παρακαλώ να γραφτούν στο παρόν νήμα
Μόνο φυσικά μέσα !! Η χημεία απορρίπτεται!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Καρότο
Πιπεριά
Πάπρικα
Σπιρουλινα
Σπόροι γαϊδουράγκαθου καθώς και εκχύλισμα του ελαίου αυτού
Φύλλα αγκινάρας

Βότανα αποτοξίνωσης που βαφούνε επειδή λειτουργεί καλυτέρα το ήπαρ
Ταραξακο στην φυσική καθώς και στην αποξηραμένη μορφή του
Ρίγανη
Κατηφές (στην μορφή λουλουδιού)
Αποξηραμένη καλεντουλα
Ερώτηση ! τα δύο τελευταία είναι το ίδιο?????

Να συμπληρώσουμε την λίστα όσο περισσότερο γίνεται 
Να διορθωθουν τα λαθη αν εχω

----------


## jk21

ξαδερφακια ειναι . ο κατηφες tagetes erecta (υπαρχουν και αλλα υποειδη αλλα αυτος κυριως )  , η καλεντουλα calendula officinalis και arvensis  ( αυτες οι δυο κυριως )  . Το καροτο εχει β Kαροτινη .. δεν νομιζω να βοηθα στις καρδερινες , δεν το αποκλειω ομως , αν και στις καρδερινες εχω βρει δημοσιευσεις επιστημονικες για χρωστικη μονο τη λουτεινη .Στα κοκκινα καναρινια , σαφως βοηθα και η καροτινη 

Να αναφερω σαν βασικες και το σιμιγδαλι ή αλευρι καλαμποκιου και τον ζωχο και υπαρχουν και αλλα πρασινα χορταρικα που εχουμε πει , αλλα ειναι μια ευκαιρια ειτε να ακουσουμε καποια καινουργια που ισως δεν εχει αναφερει ηδη καποιο μελος ή ας ειναι το θεμα αυτο μια ευκαιρια να ανατρεξουν και να τα συγκεντρωσουν απο το θεμα που ανεφερα στο προηγουμενο ποστ ,που ισως να μην εχουν δει ολοι αναλυτικα 

Μεχρι το βραδυ θα προσθεσω στο αρχικο ποστ αυτα που αναφερθησαν , χωρισμενα σε δυο κατηγοριες (μια με πηγες χρωστικης και μια με τροφες επιβοηθητικες στη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ) 

* Οσες τροφες βοηθουν το φτερωμα που ειναι κιτρινο , βοηθουν και τη μασκα , αφου και τα δυο μερη με λουτεινη βαφονται

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη συγνώμη για το οφ τοπικ αλλά πες μου κάτι .
Πολεντα αν δοθεί ωμή στα πουλιά μπορεί να  προκύψει πρόβλημα??

----------


## jk21

Αυτο θα μπορουσε να το απαντησει εγκυρα ενας γιατρος .Αν κανουμε την σκεψη οτι η πολεντα ειναι σπορος σπασμενος στην ουσια και τα πουλια ετσι κι αλλιως θρυματτιζουν τον σπορο μερικως και με χημικο τροπο διαλυεται εντελως στον προστομαχο , πριν παει στο στομαχι , ε τοτε μαλλον και ετσι κι αλλιως το ιδιο πρεπει να ειναι και αν δοθει εξ αρχης θρυμματισμενος . Ομως η σκεψη μου μπορει καπου να κολλα επιστημονικα , που δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να το καταλαβω .... Γιατι να τρωνε τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης και αλευρι χοντροκομμενο οχι;  Εγω βεβαια την δινω μεσω της κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης που φτιαχνω στην κατσαρολα και δεν το εχω ψαξει περισσοτερο

----------


## amastro

> Δημητρη συγνώμη για το οφ τοπικ αλλά πες μου κάτι .
> Πολεντα αν δοθεί ωμή στα πουλιά μπορεί να  προκύψει πρόβλημα??


Παίζει και το ωμό καλαμποκάκι αυτή την εποχή.
Κομμένο σε ροδέλες το τσακίζουν.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα μες το μυαλο μου ησουν χαχαχα  το προσθεσα ηδη και αυτο στην αρχικη λιστα μαζι με την πολεντα και το αλευρι

----------


## stefos

Παιδιά προσθέστε κι άλλες αν ξέρετε!!!
Να είναι όλες συγκεντρωμένες γιατί σε κάποιες μπορεί να μην πηγαίνει το μυαλό μας

----------


## adreas

Ξέρεται   ποια  είναι  τα  3   συστατικά  του  red  mask;

----------


## stefos

> Ξέρεται   ποια  είναι  τα  3   συστατικά  του  red  mask;



Το αγορασα............δεν ξερω τι εχει (συστατικα),  παντως δεν ειδα να κανει τπτ το ιδιαιτερο!!

----------


## adreas

Oenothera biennis=bella di notte  Οπότε  βάφει  και  αυτό   γιατί  δεν  το  έβαλε  κανείς;

----------


## stefos

> Oenothera biennis=bella di notte  Οπότε  βάφει  και  αυτό   γιατί  δεν  το  έβαλε  κανείς;


εχεις δικιο!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Oenothera biennis=bella di notte  Οπότε  βάφει  και  αυτό   γιατί  δεν  το  έβαλε  κανείς;


Ανδρέα εσύ πόσο πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το χρώμα της μάσκας από την τροφή???? δηλ  πιστεύεις ότι σε ένα πουλί που για 3-4 χρόνια είχε το τάδε χρώμα μάσκας αν ταιστεί με αυτά που αναφέρονται ότι βοηθούν στο καλύτερο βάψιμο θα υπάρξει σημαντική διαφορά???? έχεις κάνει τέτοια δοκιμή?????

----------


## dimitris_patra

*edit*.......το ποιο πάνω ερώτημα τίθεται προς όλους.
πόσο πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να επηρεαστεί το χρώμα της μάσκας από την τροφή???? δηλ πιστεύετε ότι σε ένα πουλί που για 3-4 χρόνια είχε το τάδε χρώμα μάσκας αν ταιστεί με αυτά που αναφέρονται ότι βοηθούν στο καλύτερο βάψιμο θα υπάρξει σημαντική διαφορά???? έχετε κάνει τέτοια δοκιμή?????

----------


## jk21

η οινοθηρα (oenothera biennis ) δεν εχει καμμια χρωστικη ιδιοτητα πανω στην καρδερινα , αφου δεν εχει λουτεινη . Εχει σιγουρα ηπατοπροστατευτικη δραση και το εχω βρει σε σχετικη ερευνα που τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη δεν εχω χρονο να βρω να επισυναψω , αλλα θα το κανω μεχρι αργα το βραδυ 

Στεφανε θελω να διαβασεις ακριβως τα συστατικα του σκευασματος στην ετικετα και στο χαρτι εσωτερικα .Εχω λογο 

Αγκαθι Μαριας 
Οινοθηρα  

(και τα δυο ηπατοπροστατευτικα ) 

ειναι τα δυο απο τα τρια συστατικα που αναγραφονται διαδικτυακα (υπαρχει καποια εξαιρεση σε ξενη σελιδα αλλα θα τα πουμε στην πορεια )

το τριτο ειναι το καρθαμο (safflower ) που εχει ω6 σαν ελαιο και εχει χρωστικες ιδιοτητες , αλλα καμμια σχεση με τη χρωστικη της καρδερινας που ειναι ξεκαθαρα η λουτεινη 


Δημητρη η διατροφη ναι επηρεαζει τη μασκα  *Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*και συμφωνα με την επιστημη η μασκα επηρεαζεται μονο απο τροφες με λουτεινη (Ταραξακο , ζωχος κατα κυριο λογο στη φυση , ισως και κατηφεδες στη Γαλλια που ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενοι )   αλλα οχι μονο αυτη . Σιγουρα και η εκταση του πληθυσμου των κοκκιδιων και καποιων αλλων ενδοπαρασιτων 

*Haemoproteus παράσιτα του αίιματος στις καρδερίνες και άλλα ιθαγενή*μη θανατηφορων που ομως εμμεσα επηρεαζουν την υγεια των πουλιων 

Σαφεστατα και ο ηλιος μεσω επηρεασμου της μελανινης και οι τροφες που την επηρεαζουν και αυτη και την κερατινη . Το κανναβουρι μεσω της τυροσινης πχ σιγουρα εχει επιδραση , το αυγο και η σογια επισης

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη καλά όλα αυτά.......αλλά δεν είναι απάντηση στο σαφέστατο και συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα μου. 
*πιστεύετε ότι σε ένα πουλί που για 3-4 χρόνια είχε το τάδε χρώμα μάσκας αν ταιστεί με αυτά που αναφέρονται ότι βοηθούν στο καλύτερο βάψιμο θα υπάρξει σημαντική διαφορά???? έχετε κάνει τέτοια δοκιμή?????*

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη καταρχην ανεφερα οτι δεν αρκει μονο η τροφη και δεν θα δουμε σε ολα τα πουλια το ιδιο αποτελεσμα .Ακομα και απο θεμα τροφης εχει σημασια ποσο συμπαθεια εχουν τα πουλια σε τροφες φουλ σε λουτεινη 

Σου βαζω (αν και ειναι ε*νδειξη* και οχι αποδειξη ) τον αρσενικο που εχω μαζι με τη Λαζαρινα  , να δεις πως ηρθε στην εκτροφη μου και πως ηταν φετος στην αναπαραγωγη 

Η αποδειξη ειναι η ξεκαθαρη θεση της επιστημης (επισυναψα το σχετικο αρθρο ) που αναφερει την *συμβολη  ( αλλο συμβολη και αλλο αποκλειστικη ευθυνη ) της λουτεινης στη μασκα* 

ο συγκεκριμενος μαλωνει με τη Λαζαρινα μονο την στιγμη που τους βαζω την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη με τα διαφορα λουτεινουχα καλουδια 

οταν ηρθε 




καπως αργοτερα 





φετεινη το χειμωνα

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη μου δείχνεις 2,3 ή 5 πουλιά και μου λες.......κοίτα τι ωραίες μάσκες έχουν επειδή τους δίνω αυτό ή το άλλο που είναι για το βάψιμο.......
αν σου δείξω τότε εγώ 5,8 ή 10 δικά μου και σου πω δες τα.....έχουν καλύτερο χρώμα και δεν τους έδωσα τίποτα άλλο πέραν της βασικής τροφής..........έτσι τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλουμε????? Γι αυτό ρωτάω .......έχει κάνει κάποιος δοκιμή σε ένα πουλί που για 2,3,5 χρόνια είχε το τάδε βάψιμο και αν παρατήρησε διαφορά όταν του πρόσθεσε όλα αυτά που βοηθούν στο βάψιμο .....
Εσύ έχεις κάνει τέτοια δοκιμή????

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη jk21 το redmask δεν μπορείς να το αγορασεις όλο όχι ότι δεν πωλείται απλά είναι πανάκριβο, για να καταλάβεις μου το έβαλε σε μπουκαλάκι που μπαίνει το ιώδιο για τους παλιότερους αυτο που έγραφε μερκουροχρωμον!!!! (Τι θημυθηκα τωρα) και τέλος πάντων και μου το χρέωσε 6 ευρώ!!!!!!
Μπορείς να φανταστεις ολόκληρο πόσο κάνει, αν έχεις δει το μπουκάλι από κοντά θα καταλάβεις!! 
Έπεσα στην παγίδα του μάρκετινγκ και της διαφήμισης!!!!!!
Απλά ήθελα να κάνω κάτι με το θέμα της μάσκας
Σε πληροφορω ότι δεν έκανε τίποτα 
Περισσότερο δουλειά κάνουν νομίζω  όλα τα άλλα τα φυσικά που βάζω 
Εν τω μεταξύ τα πουλιά ντύθηκαν απο το μάδημα και το κόκκινο τίποτα! 
Όμως είδα διάφορα στο κίτρινο στα φτερά!!!! Εκεί πράγματι βαφτηκαν !!!!!
Μιλάω για τα δύο πουλιά από τα 4 του γιωργου (geam)
Επίσης έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω κάτι που μου είχε πει ο κωστας ( καρδερίνες) ότι είναι και στο πουλί...........
Παρόλα αυτά θα συνεχίσω να τους προσφέρω το καλύτερο.
Το bela di note θα ήθελα να μπει στην λίστα μιας και βοηθάει στο βάψιμο έστω και επικουρικά 
Δημητρη (πατρα ) εγώ δεν παίρνω θέση στο ερώτημά σου μιας και ακόμα ούτε χρόνο δεν έχω κλείσει που ασχολουμε με καρδερίνες!!!!



ΥΓ καλό θα ήταν να ακουστούν και άλλες απόψεις ..,..........,..

----------


## ninos

Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει το πείραμα που λες Δημήτρη, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί οι καρδερίνες στη φύση έχουν πάντα ομορφότερη μάσκα. Το έχω αποδώσει στην καλή υγεία του πουλιού κ στην καλύτερη διατροφή φυσικά. Η καλή διατροφή βοηθά στην καλή υγεία άλλωστε.

Επίσης ο χαμηλός αριθμός των κοκκιδιων, που δεν το καταφέρνουμε εύκολα στα κλουβιά,  έχει ως αντίκτυπο την καλή υγεία του συκωτιού/πουλιού. Σημασία επίσης έχει και η απευθείας έκθεση του πουλιού στο ήλιο.

Με λίγα λόγια πρόκειται για μια «αλυσίδα».

----------


## jk21

> αν σου δείξω τότε εγώ 5,8 ή 10 δικά μου και σου πω δες τα.....έχουν καλύτερο χρώμα και δεν τους έδωσα τίποτα άλλο πέραν της βασικής τροφής..........έτσι τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλουμε?????



*Το βάψιμο της μάσκας στην "πράξη"*  :winky: 

για αυτο εχουμε το συγκεκριμενο θεμα . Ειτε εκει ειτε εδω περιμενουμε φωτο

δεν εχω τοσα χρονια εμπειρια εκτροφης , για να δω οτι μου λες και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι προτιμω να μην στερησω οτι δινω και ας μην  βγαλω ασφαλη συμπερασματα .Πηρα ομως πουλακια που ακολουθουσαν απλη διαιτα και δεν ηταν ετσι οπως ειναι σημερα .Επαναλαμβανω ...  δεν ειναι μονο η διατροφη που επηρεαζει και ειναι σαφες απο οτι επιστημονικες ερευνες εχω παραθεσει . Ειναι συνδιασμος διατροφης , υγειας και περιβαλλοντος .Στη φυση τα κοκκιδια ειναι λιγοτερα , ο ηλιος περισσοτερος και τα πουλια εχουν σαν βασικους σπορους σε οποια ερευνα υπαρχει για τη διατροφη τους , τον ταραξακο , τον ζωχο και τα πιο γνωστα αγκαθια ( αγκαθι Μαριας , Κιρσιο , Νεραγκαθο και αναλογα τις περιοχες και καποια αλλα πχ στην Κρητη το πυκνομο ας πουμε αλλα και το τοπικο κιρσιο (creticum ) ενω αλλου ειναι ο καρδος πυκνοκεφαλος .Τα αγκαθια γενικως και ειδικα το αγκαθι Μαριας ειναι ηπατοπροστατευτικα , οπως επισης και το ραδικι που επισης ταραζουν οι καρδερινες 


Καποιος που θα πει οτι μονο η διατροφη παιζει ρολο , εχει λαθος . Λαθος ειναι ομως και το να προσπαθουμε να την αποκλεισουμε απο τους λογους υπαρξης κοκκινης μασκας , οταν ξεκαθαρα το εχει αποδειξει η επιστημη και μαλιστα με συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια για συγκεκριμενη χρωστικη ουσια 


Στεφανε το red mask εχει 17,5 ευρω τα 100 γρ απο οτι βλεπω . Οχι υπερογκο για οργανωμενους με αρκετα πουλια .Απο κει και περα δεν εχω δοκιμασει το σκευασμα να εχω γνωμη εμπειρικη . Θα βοηθουσε αν το ειχες αλλα δεν το εχεις το κουτι με το χαρτακι  με τα ακριβη συστατικα οπως αναφερονται εκει ... 

Περι κιτρινου στα φτερα ... το ειδες ποιο εντονο; αλλα κιτρινο ; ή ειδες να πορτοκαλιζει;

----------


## adreas

Πιστεύω  ότι  το  πρώτο   και  το   τελευταίο   είναι   η  διατροφή   στο  χρώμα  της  μάσκας.  Το  ρεντ μασκ  αν  δεν  το χρησιμοποιήσεις  σωστά  δεν  θα  βγάλεις   το  θεμιτό  αποτέλεσμα χρειάζεσαι   οδηγίες   κάτι  που  μάλλον  εσύ  δεν  είχες  για  τον ορθή  χρήση του  προιόντος.  Η  εταιρία  δίνει  βάση  στο  αγκάθι  κάρθαμο  και  το  νυχτολούλουδο  που  σχεδόν  όλα  έχουν  δράση  στο  συκώτι και  χρωστική  το  κάρθαμο  και το νυχτολούλουδο .  Δημήτρη  όταν  καθίσαμε  το καλοκαίρι  για    ένα ζευγάρι  που  ανέβασα  μου είχες  πει  ότι τα έβαψα με κάτι  εγώ  δίνω  βάση στο β-καροτένιο μιας  και το κόκκινο  είναι  λιπόχρωμα  στη  μάσκα της καρδερίνας.  Παλιά  ήξερα  τους κίτρινους  καναρινάδες  και   ψάχνανε  λουτεινη  για  να  βάψουνε  τα  πουλιά  τους  η  καρδερίνα  έχει  κίτρινο  και νομίζω θα πάει  εκεί.  Ακόμα  και  ο  λιναρόσπορος  δίνει χρώμα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl86OCKZUzI

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη το κίτρινο έγινε περισσότερο ή λιγότερο κίτρινο αλλά μιλάμε γιά κίτρινο!!!!! Σε καμμία περίπτωση πορτοκαλί.
Σου μιλάω για πουλιά που το κίτρινο ήταν χωρίς υπερβολές άσπρο.
Όσον αφορά για το redmask μήπως μιλάμε για διαφορετικό προϊόν???????

----------


## jk21

Ναι για το red mask μιλαμε 

Η οινοθηρα , αν εχει καποια χρωστικη , ειναι κιτρινη ετσι κι αλλιως . Το καρθαμο εχει πορτοκαλι ,μονο αν ειναι η ποικιλια του τετοια , γιατι υπαρχει και κιτρινο καρθαμο .Δεν μπορει κανενα απο αυτα τα δυο υλικα να κοκκινισει μασκα (λογω χρωστικης , οχι λογω συνεργιας ηπατοπροστατευτικης ) και το καρθαμο ισως να μπορουσε αν ειναι πολυ πυκνη και συχνη η χρηση του , να προσφερει πορτοκαλι στη μασκα που ετσι κι αλλιως γινεται πιο κοκκινη απο τις canary xanthophylles οπως ονομαζονται οι κοκκινες σε αποχρωση  χρωστικες οι οποιες δημιουργουνται στο συκωτι του πουλιου . η β καροτινη επισης κανει το ιδιο πραγμα , να συνεισφερει σε πορτοκαλι αποχρωση .Αν ομως δινονται και οι δυο σε τετοια ποσοτητα και συγκεντρωση ικανη να επηρεασει τη μασκα , τοτε επηρεαζουν πορτοκαλιζοντας και το κιτρινο φτερωμα ,κανοντας το τουλαχιστον βαθυ κιτρινο (προς πορτοκαλι ) ενω η κανθαξανθινη το πορτοκαλιζει. Δεν γινεται να δωσουμε χρωστικη που δεν ειναι λουτεινη , πιο πορτοκαλοκοκκινωπη και να μην επηρεαστει το φτερωμα . εκτος αν εχει ολοκληρωθει η βαφη των φτερων πτησης .Ακομα και τοτε οι χρωστικες αυτες μπορει να επηρεασουν (αφου αποθηκευονται αχρησιμοποιητες στο ηπαρ ) την επομενη πτεροροια , εκτος αν το πουλι δεν τρεφεται με επαρκη βιτ Α και η Β καροτινη γινει στον οργανισμο βιτ Α για να καλυψει τις αναγκες

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *dimitris_patra*_αν σου δείξω τότε εγώ 5,8 ή 10 δικά μου και σου πω δες τα.....έχουν καλύτερο χρώμα και δεν τους έδωσα τίποτα άλλο πέραν της βασικής τροφής..........έτσι τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλουμε?????
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *Το βάψιμο της μάσκας στην "πράξη" 
> 
> *για αυτο εχουμε το συγκεκριμενο θεμα . Ειτε εκει ειτε εδω περιμενουμε φωτο


.......στο είπα και προχθές στα pm........ότι παρερμηνεύεις αυτά που γράφω.........θα επανέλθω.

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν παρερμηνευω κατι ... δειχνεις ενα πουλακι που ηρθε στα χερια σου μαλλον οπως στα δεξια ( προφανως το κιτρινο χρωμα δειχνει δυσαπορροφηση ουσιων στο συκωτι ... ειτε λογω κοκκιδιων ειτε αλλης αιτιας .... δεν μιλω κοκκιδιων σε παθογονο πληθυσμο αλλα σε ποσοτητα τετοια και κυριως ειδος (ατοξοπλασμα ) που υπαρχουν και στο αιμα και στο συκωτι 

αυτο το πουλακι ειτε λογω καποιου φαρμακου , ειτε λογω λιγοτερου στρες και πιο προσεγμενης περιποιησης στην πορεια , σιγα σιγα κοκκινησε περισσοτερο , χωρις βεβαια να αποτελει υποδειγμα κοκκινου στη μασκα . Η λουτεινη δεν υπαρχει μονο στα φυτα ... και το phalaris canariensis (καναρινοσπορος ) εχει και η ελαιοκραμβη  (rape )εχει και ο γογγυλοσπορος (rubsen ) εχει που κεχρι σιγουρα αλλα και τα αλλα ισως εχουν τα μιγματα σου , οπως ισως και καποιο αλλο σπορο που πιθανον να εχει  και αυγο σιγουρα δινεις υποθετω που ο κροκος ειναι φουλ σε λουτεινη 




επαναλαμβανω ολα συνεισφερουν στο τελικο αποτελεσμα διατροφη , ηλιος , λοιμωξεις και υγεια ηπατος 



Στεφανε  το πουλακι που εχει κατακιτρινα φτερα ποσων μηνων ειναι ; η μασκα δεν ειναι εξ αρχης κοκκινη . Σιγα σιγα γινεται και θα την δεις μεσα στο χειμωνα να παιρνει το τελικο χρωμα .Αν ειναι ηδη κιτρινα τα φτερα εντονα , τοτε εχω λογο να ελπιζω σε βελτιωση στη μασκα σου .Αν ειχες το κουτι του σκευασματος θα καταλαβαινες τι εννοω (αν αναγραφει αναλυτικα και εγκυρα τα συστατικα ) .


* off topic - > Δημητρη το πουλακι δεξια στην αρχη το περασα για δικο μου χαχαχα καποιο μου θυμιζε , ειναι και τα καγκελα απο το πλεγμα χαχα

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη δεν παρερμηνευω κατι ... δειχνεις ενα πουλακι που ηρθε στα χερια σου μαλλον οπως στα δεξια ( προφανως το κιτρινο χρωμα δειχνει δυσαπορροφηση ουσιων στο συκωτι ... ειτε λογω κοκκιδιων ειτε αλλης αιτιας .... δεν μιλω κοκκιδιων σε παθογονο πληθυσμο αλλα σε ποσοτητα τετοια και κυριως ειδος (ατοξοπλασμα ) που υπαρχουν και στο αιμα και στο συκωτι 
> 
> αυτο το πουλακι ειτε λογω καποιου φαρμακου , ειτε λογω λιγοτερου στρες και πιο προσεγμενης περιποιησης στην πορεια , σιγα σιγα κοκκινησε περισσοτερο , χωρις βεβαια να αποτελει υποδειγμα κοκκινου στη μασκα . Η λουτεινη δεν υπαρχει μονο στα φυτα ... και το phalaris canariensis (καναρινοσπορος ) εχει και η ελαιοκραμβη  (rape )εχει και ο γογγυλοσπορος (rubsen ) εχει που κεχρι σιγουρα αλλα και τα αλλα ισως εχουν τα μιγματα σου , οπως ισως και καποιο αλλο σπορο που πιθανον να εχει  και αυγο σιγουρα δινεις υποθετω που ο κροκος ειναι φουλ σε λουτεινη 
> 
> επαναλαμβανω ολα συνεισφερουν στο τελικο αποτελεσμα διατροφη , ηλιος , λοιμωξεις και υγεια ηπατος


ορέ Δημήτρη θα με τρελάνεις?????  :Happy0196:  δικό σου πουλί είναι........η λάζαρος!!!!!  όταν την είχε ο Βασίλης που δεν είχε δοκιμάσει χορταράκι ποτέ και τώρα που την έχεις ταράξει στον ταραξάκο!!!!!! :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

δες τι συμπληρωσα πριν λιγα δευτερολεπτα κατω κατω

----------


## adreas

cardellini  fornire  il  preprato  iniziando da 38/42  giori di vita dei  noveli e  continuare  la  somministrazione  con freguenza  di 1 gioro  ogi 3 giri  e non come indicato  sulla scatola  (ad esempio  soministrare il  lunedi  guindi  martedi  e mercoledi  acgua  giovedi    somministrarlo nuovamente. Procedere   guindi  con guesta  cadenza.
considerato che il  peiodo  della muta normalete pe il  cardellino dura  da  6  a    8  settimane 
Le prime duedi  somministrazione  fomire 18 gocce  per litro - pari 1 cc
La terza e  la guarta settimana forire 24 gocce  per litro pari a 1,5 cc
La guinta e la sesta 36 gocce per litro pari  a 2 cc  
La settima  e l ottava  72 gocce  per litro pari a  4 cc
Come potete notare col  passare  delle settimane a aumentata la guantita di  colorante pero la frecuenza  resta sempre  di 1 giorno ogni 3 giorni.
Vi  consigliamo  inoltre di  somministrare  il preparato  nello stesso  giorno  a tutti i  soggetti  che dovete trattare  Per una maggiore  omogeneita del prodoto di preparare  una  guantita  di  1 litro oppure  1/2  litro  per  guanto riguarda  soggetti  adulti  sei  desidera  colorarli ricordasi  di  iniziare  la  somministrazione del prodotto  circa   dieci giorni  prima del   presunto  inizio  di  muta  a seguire in  ogni caso la freguenza e la  guantita  indicata  per  i   giovani.

----------


## adreas

Από   ότι  έχω  ρωτήσει   αυτό   το  προϊόν  που  το  ανοίγουνε  και  πουλάνε  1  μέρος  η  και  παραπάνω  είναι  ένα  άλλο  που  λέγεται  απλά  μασκ.  Ναι  μεν  αλλά   μη  θυμηθούμε  ότι  μπήκε  ο  Σεπτέμβριος  και  αρχίσουμε  να  δίνουμε  γιατί  εκεί  το  έχουμε  χάσει  το  παιχνίδι  και  δεν  μπορούμε   να  μηδενίζουμε   προϊόντα   που  έχουν  κάνει  δουλειά  πολλά   χρόνια.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη επι της ουσιας (αν και περιμενω τα δικα σου πουλακια που ελεγες ) μαλλον δεν θυμασαι οτι η Λαζαρινα ηρθε σε μενα με κιτρινη μασκα και δεν εχει περασει ακομα πτεροροια .Πρωτη χρονια θα περασει σε μενα .Εγω δεν θα σου πω οτι οι σποροι χωρις χορταρικα επηρεασανε το πουλι για να γινει απο κοκκινο κιτρινο ,γιατι μπορει να ειχε και να εχει και αλλα προβληματα εσωτερικα (ηδη ειχε αρρωστησει και σε μενα ασχετο αν τη σκαπουλαρε ) και ειχε περασει και στο Βασιλη σε νεαρη ηλικια σημαντικη ασθενεια που επισης τα καταφερε . 


Ανδρεα τι ειναι αυτο που μας εβαλες; τι λεει;

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη επι της ουσιας (αν και περιμενω τα δικα σου πουλακια που ελεγες ) μαλλον δεν θυμασαι οτι η Λαζαρινα ηρθε σε μενα με κιτρινη μασκα και δεν εχει περασει ακομα πτεροροια .Πρωτη χρονια θα περασει σε μενα .Εγω δεν θα σου πω οτι οι σποροι χωρις χορταρικα επηρεασανε το πουλι για να γινει απο κοκκινο κιτρινο ,γιατι μπορει να ειχε και να εχει και αλλα προβληματα εσωτερικα (ηδη ειχε αρρωστησει και σε μενα ασχετο αν τη σκαπουλαρε ) και ειχε περασει και στο Βασιλη σε νεαρη ηλικια σημαντικη ασθενεια που επισης τα καταφερε .


.........κλαίω απ τα γέλια.........μόνο αυτό, δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω!!!!!! :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε σε ποιο απο τα δυο προιοντα αναφερεσαι; 








Aνδρεα αν ειδες το πμ , το σκευασμα που χρησιμοποιεις θα ειδες οτι μαλλον δεν οφειλει στο καρθαμο τη χρωστικη του ικανοτητα αν υπαρχει περαν της ηπατοπροστατευτικης

----------


## adreas

Δεν  είσαιμόνοεσύκαλόςείμαι καιεγώ   …………………………………………  .  Δοσολογία τουred mask  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

> .........κλαίω απ τα γέλια.........μόνο αυτό, δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω!!!!!!



που το βρηκες το αστειο; σου λεω ψεματα; πρεπει να ανατρεξω να βρω φωτο; δεν με πιστευεις; το πουλακι ηρθε με κιτρινη μασκα και δεν εχει βαφτει ακομα για τη νεα περιοδο και ευχομαι να μην υπαρχουν αλλες αιτιες και να βελτιωθει η μασκα του 

Στο θεμα  που σε παρεπεμψα για το βαψιμο της μασκας στην πραξη , υπαρχουν και αλλα πουλακια μου και αλλων μελων , οπως και στα στιγμιοτυπα πχ αναζητησε πουλακια του johnakos που ακολουθει διατροφη ενισχυμενη σε λουτεινη (αλλα και του Γιαννη του johnrider τελευταια ) οπου η επιδραση ειναι εμφανης

----------


## jk21

> Δεν  είσαιμόνοεσύκαλόςείμαι καιεγώ                    ………………………………                 Δοσολογία τουred mask!!!!!!!!!





αυτο τωρα που κολλαει ;  

α οκ στο κειμενο που εβαλες αλλα θα ηταν χρησιμο στα ελληνικα

----------


## jk21

> 


η φωτο δεξια ηταν σχετικα νωρις οταν ειχε ερθει στην εκτροφη μου 


εδω η Λαζαρινα το φλεβαρη  ηδη απο κιτρινα μαγουλα εχει παει στα πορτοκαλι .Ειναι η φωτο στην παρουσιαση των ζευγαριων μας στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης ιθαγενων 2016

----------


## dimitris_patra

έκλεισε είπα.....τέλος. :winky:

----------


## stefos

> Στεφανε σε ποιο απο τα δυο προιοντα αναφερεσαι;


Λοιπόν , το επάνω μπουκαλάκι δεν είναι με τπτ.
Το υγρό μου το έβγαλε από ένα μπουκάλι πλαστικό που πανω πάνω έκανε σαν να είχε δύο λαιμούς ( αν μπει φωτό θα σας πω) , άρα ίσως να είναι το δεύτερο!
Τώρα όσον αφορά το κίτρινο στο φτέρωμά, όσα έχουν έντονο το κίτρινο έχουν και πιο <<κόκκινη>> μάσκα. 
Από την κουβέντα εξαιρούνται τα πουλιά του Κωστα που το μεν ενήλικο ήρθε με μάσκα <<φωτιά>> το δε γιαβρακι φουλ κίτρινο στο φτέρωμά αλλά στην μάσκα ακόμα βάφεται..........

----------


## adreas

Εγώ προσωπικά δίνω το Φθινόπωρο-Χειμώνα αγριοράδικα, ζοχούς και αν δεν βρω άγρια στη φύση τέτοια ,θα προσφύγω στο μαρούλι. 
Το καλοκαίρι γλιστρίδα ή αντράκλα που οι καρδερίνες τρελαίνονται ιδιαίτερα αν είναι και σποριασμένες. (29) 
Gnorizo pos sthn Eyropi to karoto kai to aggouri einai aparaitita sthn dietrofh ths karderinas. Toulaxiston mia fora thn ewdomada. (30) 
δοκιμασα διαφορα χορταρικα μα εμεινα αφωνοσ απο την αγαπη των πουλιων για τον βασιλικο τον οποιο τουσ προσφερω καθημερινα χωρισ να τουσ δημιουργει κανενα προβλημα. (31) 
Η εμπειρία της εκτροφής, μου έχει δείξει ότι οι καρδερίνες που τρέφονται και με σκούρα λαχανικά, όπως το σπανάκι, το μπρόκολο, το κατσαρό λάχανο, η τσουκνίδα, η πικραλίδα, η γλιστρίδα, ο ζοχός, παρουσιάζουν εντονότερο και πιο βαθύ κόκκινο από εκείνες που τρέφονται αποκλειστικά με σπόρους. Απαραίτητο συμπλήρωμα, το οποίο ενισχύει το κόκκινο χρώμα της "μάσκας", αποτελεί και η Σπιρουλίνα. 
Αν θελήσουμε να κάνουμε μια πιο θεωρητική προσέγγιση της συγκεκριμένης παρατήρησης καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η καρδερίνα εκμεταλλεύεται τα κίτρινα καροτενοειδή και ίσως το μυστικό της κόκκινης "μάσκας" της βρίσκεται στην αποδόμηση και απορρόφηση του β-καροτένιου (που μετατρέπεται σε βιταμίνη Α) της λουτεΐνης και της ζεαξανθίνης, κοινών καροτενοειδών στα περισσότερα σκούρα λαχανικά. (45) 
ΑΝΤΙ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΣΠΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΜΕ ΧΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΥΤΡΩΣΕΙ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΑΔΑ ΣΕ ΥΨΟΣ 10 ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΚΑΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΥΤΑ...(ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ). (34) 
Ένα  κομμάτι  από   κείμενο   που  έστειλε   ο   τότε  Παππούς  KOSTAS  πριν 7  χρόνια  ποιος   δεν  θυμάται  άλλωστε  πάρτε   να  έχετε  με  αγάπη

----------


## adreas

Στέφανε  εγώ  είμαι  Κρήτη  η  εταιρία  του  πρώτου  δεν  δίνει  σε  μαγαζιά  η  πολύ  δύσκολα ενώ  η  επόμενη  δίνει  και   το κάθε πετ  το  μοιράζει  σε  ποιο μικρά  μπουκάλια   για  να  το κάνει  προσιτό   στο  κάθε ένα ερασιτέχνη.  Και τα δυο  είναι καλά  αλλά  σε  έφαγαν η  οδηγίες  χρήσης και  δεν σου  δούλεψε.

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε θα πως σαν τον Ανδρεα οτι μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο ο ιδιοκτητης της εταιριας που δινει το πρωτο σκευασμα , να εδινε το σκευασμα με τον τροπο που ειπες 


Ανδρεα λεγοντας αυτα  


> Η εμπειρία της εκτροφής, μου έχει δείξει ότι οι καρδερίνες που τρέφονται και με σκούρα λαχανικά, όπως το σπανάκι, το μπρόκολο, το κατσαρό λάχανο, η τσουκνίδα, η πικραλίδα, η γλιστρίδα, ο ζοχός, παρουσιάζουν εντονότερο και πιο βαθύ κόκκινο από εκείνες που τρέφονται αποκλειστικά με σπόρους. Απαραίτητο συμπλήρωμα, το οποίο ενισχύει το κόκκινο χρώμα της "μάσκας", αποτελεί και η Σπιρουλίνα.


 κυριολεκτικα στοχοποιεις την λουτεινη . Η β καροτινη υπαρχει σε καποια απο αυτα σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες , σιγουρα βοηθα σαν αντιοξειδωτικη ουσια την υγεια των πουλιων , αλλα αν δοθει σε ποσοτητα να επηρεασει τη μασκα , πρεπει πρωτα σιγουρα να εχει επηρεασει και τα φτερα (να τα πορτοκαλιζει ) αν αυτη ηταν το αιτιο για την κοκκινη μασκα 

Οσο για το βασιλικο .... μια φορα εχω δει καρδερινες να περιφερονται στο μπαλκονι μου περαστικες και ειχαν πεσει με τα μουτρα πανω του .Δεν ξερω αν εχει λουτεινη (νομιζω οχι) αλλα ειναι φαρμακο για πουλια και ανθρωπους και οχι τυχαια το βοτανο που καθαγιαζει ο ιερεας τα νερα στα Θεοφανεια

----------


## stefos

> Στέφανε  εγώ  είμαι  Κρήτη  η  εταιρία  του  πρώτου  δεν  δίνει  σε  μαγαζιά  η  πολύ  δύσκολα ενώ  η  επόμενη  δίνει  και   το κάθε πετ  το  μοιράζει  σε  ποιο μικρά  μπουκάλια   για  να  το κάνει  προσιτό   στο  κάθε ένα ερασιτέχνη.  Και τα δυο  είναι καλά  αλλά  σε  έφαγαν η  οδηγίες  χρήσης και  δεν σου  δούλεψε.


Ωραία!! Πες μου δοσολογία???????

----------


## nikolaslo

Τωρα που το λετε εμενα διχνει ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στο ανθος του βασιλικου.

----------


## stefos

Μαλλόν ολοκληρωθηκε η λίστα !!
Δεν βλεπω να ύπαρχει κατι αλλο.....................

----------


## adreas

Γιατί ο  λιναρόσπορος  δεν  βάφει;

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει . Εχουν αναφερθει και αλλα στο θεμα που σε ειχα παραπεμψει και ειναι γνωστες ετσι κι αλλιως και αλλες πηγες λουτεινης και σιγουρα εμμεσα χωρις λουτεινη υπαρχουν και αλλες τροφες που βοηθουν το βαψιμο και ας μην εχουν χρωστικες πχ οταν το λιναρι εχει φουλ ω3 και ω3 επαρκη στο διαιτολογιο σημαινουν καθαρα αγγεια , ε σαφως και αυτο επηρεαζει το καλο βαψιμο .Ουτε η γλυστριδα διακρινεται για την φουλ λουτεινη της , αλλα με τα ω3 που εχει πως να μην βοηθα; 

...  δεν νομιζω ομως να βοηθουσα στο να ανατρεξουν πολλοι στο θεμα και να το ξαναδουνε ή να το δουνε πρωτη φορα , αν αραδιαζα ή αραδιασω εγω οτι ηδη εχει γραφει εκει

----------


## stefos

Ποτέ ολοκληρώνεται το βάψιμο της μάσκας μετά την πτεροροιια??

----------


## jk21

εχω δει μεχρι και μεσα στο χειμωνα να σκουραινει η μασκα ακομα και αλλο

----------


## adreas

Σίγουρα  μέχρι   και  το  τα  μισά  του  Νοέμβριου  θα   παίρνει  στην  έκθεση  δεν κατεβάζω  πουλιά  της  χρονιάς  αλλά  της  προηγούμενης  που  είναι  ποιο   δυνατά  αφού  είναι η  δεύτερη  πτερόρροια  θέλουμε  ελαιούχους  σπόρους  το  τελευταίο  μήνα   γιατί  τα  έλαια   από  αυτούς  θα  δώσουν  γυαλάδα  στο  πτέρωμα  όχι πριν ολοκληρωθεί  η  μάσκα.   Θέλουμε  παιδικό  λαδάκι  πριν  την έκθεση  10  μέρες  η  γλυκερίνη  ψέκασμα   για  δυο  μέρες  μια  ψεκάζεις  και μια  κενή  20  ml  σε  1  λίτρο  νερού χτύπημα  καλό   και ψέκασμα  μετά αφήνεις το πουλί  να  χτενίζεται  και  να  φέρει   εκεί  που  πρέπει  το  φτερό,  ΚΑΛΕΣ ΠΡΩΤΙΕΣ.   Αλλά  ότι  και  να  σας   λέω  οι  ποιο   πολλοί   από  εσάς   δεν  έχετε   τη  φύση  δίπλα  σας   να  βάζετε  στα  πουλιά  ημιώριμους  σπόρους!!!!!!!!   Το   ερύγγιο   το  κρητικό  πολύ  καλό!

----------


## dimitris_patra

..........σχετικά με την μάσκα και τα συναφή.


















βρήκα σήμερα την ευκαιρία λόγω καθαριότητος, κόψιμο νυχιών κλπ, να φωτογραφίσω κάποια πουλιά.
Η πτερόρροια πλησιάζει στο τέλος της.....τα πουλιά αυτά έχουν τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες διαβίωσης.....δηλ βρίσκονται στον ίδιο χώρο......και έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς διατροφή.
Και μιά εμπειρική παρατήρηση........το πουλί που πέρσι είχε κατακόκκινη μάσκα και φέτος θα έχει πάλι κατακόκκινη.......το πουλί που είχε πορτοκαλί θα έχει και πάλι πορτοκαλί. Χωρίς να έχω επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση θεωρώ ότι έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τον μεταβολισμό κάθε πουλιού. Η διατροφή βεβαίως είναι σημαντική  για το πουλί πιστεύω όμως ότι ελάχιστα μπορεί να επηρεάσει το χρώμα της μάσκας.

----------


## adreas

Μπορεί  Δημήτρη  αλλά  δεν  είναι  ώρα  για  συμπεράσματα  εκ  του  ασφαλούς   γιατί  κάποια  πουλιά  που  άργησαν  να  ρίξουν φτερά  δεν έχουν  δώσει  το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Μπορεί  Δημήτρη  αλλά  δεν  είναι  ώρα  για  συμπεράσματα  εκ  του  ασφαλούς   γιατί  κάποια  πουλιά  που  άργησαν  να  ρίξουν φτερά  δεν έχουν  δώσει  το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.


συμφωνώ Ανδρέα ότι αυτό δεν είναι το τελικό χρώμα. Όμως και εγώ και συ ξέρουμε από τώρα πως θα είναι το τελικό βάψιμο......ειδικά στα ενήλικα πουλιά!!!! συμφωνείς?????

----------


## adreas

Η κοκκινη μασκα σε μια καρδερινα ειναι δεικτης υγειας του οργανισμου και καλου μεταβολισμου. Στο 95% των περιπτωσεων, μια πορτοκαλι μασκα υποδηλωνει γαστρεντερικο ή ηπατικο προβλημα.
Φιλε Ορεστη, το red mask δεν ειναι ο "μαγικος ζωμος". Ειναι εκχυλισμα απο φυτα και σπορους που βοηθανε την αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου. Αυτο σημαινει οτι κοκκινη μασκα=οχι πρησμενο σηκωτι, κατι που συναδει με αυτα που λεω. Οσο για τη spirulina, κανει δουλεια ΜΟΝΟ σε υγιη πουλια. Δωσε οση ποσοτητα θες σε ενα πουλι με εντερικα, να το θεραπευσεις ομως δεν προκειται.
Βρε παιδια, δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι καρδερινας για καταλαβεις την συνδεση συκωτιου και πτερωματος (στην προκειμενη περιπτωση μασκας). 
Τα φτερα "τρεφονται" απο το αιμα. Το αιμα φιλτραρεται απο το συκωτι.Οταν το αιμα ειναι γεματο τοξινες και παραμενει ακαθαρτο, δηλαδη δεν φιλτραρεται καλα λογω ηπατικης νοσου, αυτο εχει αντικτυπο και στο χρωμα της μασκας!
Εδω στους ανθρωπους, οταν καποιος εχει προβλημα με το συκωτι του, το δερμα του ειναι πιο κιτρινο απο το μεσο ορο. Στις καρδερινες μια ηπατικη επιπλοκη φαινεται στη μασκα!Γιαννη, απο το site του εισαγωγεα σου παραθετω:
"Προϊόν ικανό να αναδείξει το λιποχρωμικό κόκκινο για τα ιθαγενή (Carduelidi). Είναι απόσταγμα από: Silybum marianum, Oenothera biennis, cartamo"
Λοιπον, 
Silybum marianum= Το αγκαθι Mariano ή Μαριας 
Oenothera biennis=bella di notte= οι στημονες απο το νυχτολουλουδο της συγκεκριμενης ποικιλιας.
cartamo= Safflower=καρθαμο
Τα παραπανω ειναι και μερικα απο τα "εξτρα" σπορια που αναφερεις!
Ολα τα παραπανω λειτουργουν αποτοξινωτικα για το συκωτι και τον οργανισμο.
Υπαρχουν πολλα σκευασματα που κανουν την ιδια δουλεια...Απλα δεν εχουν ολα το ιδιο μαρκετινγκ!

Υ.Γ. χρησιμοποιω κι εγω αναλογο σκευασμα (οπως επισης και spirulina
Νίκο, η κατάσταση του συκωτιού φαίνεται δια γυμνού οφθαλμού.
Σε μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι διογκωμένα.
Τουλάχιστον μετά την 2η ετήσια πτερόρροια, αυτό το πρόβλημα εξομαλύνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Οι λόγοι είναι κυρίως 2.
α)Η μη ισορροπημένη διατροφή, κυρίως πλούσια σε λιπαρούς σπορους(& κακής ποιότητος).
β)Μικροί χώροι διαμονής, δηλ. μηδέν καύσεις.
Η κατάσταση του ήπατος μετά από φαρμακευτικές αγωγές,
είναι ακόμα χειρότερη, εώς άθλια.
Γι αυτό λέω ότι τα πάμε...ανάποδα...
Π.χ. μάθαμε για προλήψεις με αντικοκκιδικά, που κάνουν οι ξένοι.
Αυτοί όμως ακολουθούν μετά αγωγές για την επαναφορά της εντερικής χλωρίδας σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.
Επίσης, τα πουλιά τα βάζουν -άσχετα από ασθένειες- σε κλούβες πτήσεως
3-4 μήνες το χρόνο,άρα...αθλούντε.
Εμείς τα έχουμε σε κλουβιά των 20 πόντων.
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για πουλιά που στη φύση θα κάνανε χιλιόμετρα
για να βρούνε 2 σπόρους...
Αυτά  έχουν  γραφτεί  πριν από  8-10  χρόνια!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Ανδρέα εγώ δεν έχω τις επιστημονικές γνώσεις για να επιβεβαιώσω ή να απορρίψω όλα αυτά.......τα διαβάζω και γω για να ενημερώνομαι. 
Επειδή όμως ασχολούμαι πολλά χρόνια μπορώ να πω αυτά που έχω παρατηρήσει. Ένα πουλί με πορτοκαλί μάσκα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άρρωστο ή τέλος πάντων φιλάσθενο.
Έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου πολλά πουλιά με πορτοκαλί μάσκα τα οποία έζησαν πολλά χρόνια χωρίς να αρρωστήσουν ποτέ. Και κάθε χρόνο μετά την πτερόρροια είχαν και πάλι πορτοκαλί μάσκα......

----------


## adreas

Μας  μένει   μόνο  να  καταλάβουμε  γιατί  συμβαίνει  αυτό  όμως  όσο  και  να γράφουμε  σήμερα  κάποια  στιγμή  μετά  από μήνες χρόνια  θα  δούμε μια κίνηση  και  θα  μας  έρθει αναλαμπή.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Μας  μένει   μόνο  να  καταλάβουμε  γιατί  συμβαίνει  αυτό  όμως  όσο  και  να γράφουμε  σήμερα  κάποια  στιγμή  μετά  από μήνες χρόνια  θα  δούμε μια κίνηση  και  θα  μας  έρθει αναλαμπή.


μακάρι.......θα είναι πολύ καλό για όλους μας όταν όλα αυτά που διαβάζουμε μπορέσουμε να τα δούμε να επιβεβαιώνονται στην πράξη.

----------


## jk21

Αναφερθηκε και απο τους δυο ο ορος μεταβολισμος .Τι ειναι μεταβολισμος ; καλος μεταβολισμος αναφερθηκε χρειαζεται ... να μεταβολισει τι;  αυτο που χρειαζεται να μεταβολισθει σωστα και να μεταφερθει σωστα απο υγειες πουλι , δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο τα καροτενοειδη που θα παραγουν στο συκωτι τις χρωστικες που η επιστημη βασει αναλυσεων (χρωματομετριων με καταλληλα οργανα και χημικες αναλυσεις ) εχει δωσει σαφη στοιχεια ,τοσο για ποια ειναι (υπαρχει αναφορα τους στο πρωτο ποστ στο αρθρο που παραπεμπω ) 

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*


οσο και απο ποια ουσια δημιουργουνται .Λεω δημιουργουνται ,γιατι κανενα δεν υπαρχει σαν φυσικο καροτενοειδες σε καποιο τροφιμο , παρα συντιθεται στο συκωτι της καρδερινας .Η ουσια που το δημιουργει επισης αναφερεται σε συνδεσμο που υπαρχει εκει και δεν ειναι καμμια αλλη , παρα η λουτεινη των τροφων που διαλεγει η καρδερινα ειτε στη φυση ειτε της δινουμε στην εκτροφη . Καθε αλλη ουσια που ισως ειναι προς το πορτοκαλοκοκκινο , μπορει να επηρεασει το κοκκινο της μασκας , αλλα θα επηρεασει και τα φτερα πτησης , τουλαχιστον οταν ακομα το κιτρινο τους βαφεται . 

Ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι οι χρωστικες που βαφουν τη μασκα , προερχονται απο την τροφη . Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και η επαρκης υπαρκη κερατινης στον οργανισμο για το φτερωμα (αναφερεται και αυτο στην ερευνα ) αλλα αυτη δημιουργειται απο αλλα αμινοξεα στον οργανισμο ,οταν φυσικα υπαρχει σωστο διαιτολογιο και υγεια στο πουλι .Το ιδιο και η λουτεινη απορροφιεται πληρως , οχι μονο αν την προσφερουμε αλλα και αν το πουλι ειναι υγειες και δεν ειναι φορεας σημαντικου πληθυσμου κοκκιδιων και haemoproteus παρασιτων που επηρεαζουν και το αιμα και το συκωτι και για τα οποια επισης η επιστημη ειναι σαφης .Σαφως και καθε αλλος παθογονος οργανισμος αν πληξει συκωτι και αιμοποιητικο επισης το ιδιο ασχημο αποτελεσμα θα εχουμε γιατι οπως ειπε ο Αντρεας εκει ειναι το κρισιμο σημειο απορροφησης ... των χρωστικων των τροφων (δεν βλεπω απο που αλλου να απορροφησουν χρωστικες τα πουλια ) .Να πω μαλιστα οτι τα haemoproteus δεν εξαλειφονται με καποιο φαρμακο , οποτε αν υπαρχουν (δεν δινουν συμπτωματα αλλα και δεν θανατωνουν το πουλι ) δεν ειναι περιεργο γιατι ενα πουλι κατα τα αλλα υγειεστατο και με διαιτολογιο πλουσιο σε λουτεινη , δεν βαφεται κοκκινο και πορτοκαλοκιτρινιζει .Οπως επισης δεν ειναι περιεργο ενα πουλι που ειναι υγειεστατο , να εχει πορτοκαλι προς κοκκινο στη μασκα , αλλα οχι βαθυ κοκκινο αν δεν λαμβανει σημαντικες πηγες λουτεινης .Λουτεινη υπαρχει και σε σπορους και οπως δειχνει και πινακας που εχω ξαναδειξει της oropharma εχει και ο καναρινοσπορος ακομα

----------


## dimitris_patra

Διάβασα με πολλή προσοχή όλα τα ανωτέρω και βλέπω ότι οι δικές μου απλές παρατηρήσεις μάλλον ταυτίζονται με τις επιστημονικές απόψεις.
Σας παρουσίασα πέντε πουλιά τα οποία ζουν υπό τις ίδιες συνθήκες και έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς διατροφή. Το καθένα από αυτά έχει το δικό του ιδιαίτερο χρώμα μάσκας.
Αυτή η διαφορετικότητα θα υπάρχει και αργότερα όταν ολοκληρωθεί το βάψιμο. Την καλύτερη όψη η μάσκα την έχει την άνοιξη πριν την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής και είναι πιο χαρακτηριστική στα αρσενικά.....αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ.
Επίσης έγραψα ότι το χρώμα της μάσκας του κάθε πουλιού είναι σχεδόν ίδιο κάθε χρόνο.......αν βέβαια δεν συμβεί κάτι όπως ασθένεια κλπ.που θα επηρεάσει δραματικά το συκώτι και τον μεταβολισμό




> Να πω μαλιστα οτι τα haemoproteus δεν εξαλειφονται με καποιο φαρμακο , οποτε αν υπαρχουν (δεν δινουν συμπτωματα αλλα και δεν θανατωνουν το πουλι ) δεν ειναι περιεργο γιατι ενα πουλι κατα τα αλλα υγειεστατο και με διαιτολογιο πλουσιο σε λουτεινη , δεν βαφεται κοκκινο και πορτοκαλοκιτρινιζει .Οπως επισης δεν ειναι περιεργο ενα πουλι που ειναι υγειεστατο , να εχει πορτοκαλι προς κοκκινο στη μασκα , αλλα οχι βαθυ κοκκινο αν δεν λαμβανει σημαντικες πηγες λουτεινης .Λουτεινη υπαρχει και σε σπορους και οπως δειχνει και πινακας που εχω ξαναδειξει της oropharma εχει και ο καναρινοσπορος ακομα


.......και εδώ φαίνεται ότι επίσης επιβεβαιώνεται η παρατήρησή μου ότι ........*Η διατροφή βεβαίως είναι σημαντική για το πουλί πιστεύω όμως ότι ελάχιστα μπορεί να επηρεάσει το χρώμα της μάσκας.* πιστεύω δηλ ότι αν δεν αλλάξει ο μεταβολισμός του πουλιού δεν θα έχουμε κάποια σημαντική αλλαγή στο χρώμα της μάσκας. 
Επίσης.....με μιά προσεκτική παρατήρηση των πουλιών στην φύση θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι υπάρχουν και κει διαφοροποιήσεις στο χρώμα της μάσκας.......ακριβώς γιατί το καθένα έχει τον δικό του διαφορετικό μεταβολισμό.
Τέλος......τα πουλάκια μας είναι πανέμορφα ακόμα και όταν δεν έχουν κατακόκκινη μάσκα. Δεν νομίζω λοιπόν εμείς που έχουμε 5 ή 10 πουλιά ότι πρέπει να μπούμε στον πειρασμό και να τα φορτώνουμε με χημικά για να κοκκινίσει η μάσκα .......καλή διατροφή και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## jk21

ξεκινω απο το τελος .... αν ηταν να δωσουμε χημικα στα πουλια για το χρωμα της μασκας , δεν θα εψαχνα ποτε , ποια απαιτουνται για να γινει αυτο .Η καρδερινα μπορει να εχει τα επαρκη ως προς την παραμετρο διατροφη (δεν αρκει μονο αυτη ) με καθαρα φυσικες τροφες και στη φυση τα πουλια  βαζουν στην επιλογες για να βρουν ταιρι (αρσενικο ) και τα εντονα χρωματα στο φτερωμα , ακριβως γιατι μεσω αυτου του παραγοντα , ξερουν (ενστικτωδως οπως τα εχει κανονισει η φυση ή ο Δημιουργος αναλογα με τα πιστευω του καθενος )  οτι τα πουλια εχουν τραφει με αντιοξειδωτικα καροτενοειδη (δεν εχουν μονο χρωστικες ιδιοτητες ) και αλλες τροφες που βοηθουν το συκωτι και ετσι ειναι πιθανοτατα υγειεις γονεις για να κανουν μαζι παιδια και να << βελτιωσουν >> το ειδος . 

Στη φυση πραγματι υπαρχουν διαφορες και οι διαφορες οφειλονται ειτε στην ανα περιοχη υπαρξη καταλληλης ποσοτητας τροφης με καροτενοειδη (λουτεινη ) και τροφων για την αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου  , ειτε στο αν τα πουλια εχουν περασει καποια ασθενεια ή οχι ή αν παραμενουν φορεις , ειτε αν ανηκουν σε καποια ρατσα νοτιοτερη οπου η μελανινη ειναι πιο εντονη και ο τονισμος τον χρωματων πιο βαθυς .


Η διατροφη αν ο οργανισμος ειναι υγειης σε καποια πουλια , ο ηλιος στην εκτροφη επαρκης και παρομοιος στην καθε εκτροφης  , σαφως παιζει ρολο σημαντικοτατο και οχι ασημαντο , αφου αυτη καθοριζει ποσα καροτενοειδη , ο κατα τα αλλα υγειης οργανισμος θα μεταβολισει .Αν ο οργανισμος δεν ειναι οκ και φουλ λουτεινη να δωσεις σε ενα πουλι , το υγειες και με το 1/4 θα εχει πολυ καλυτερη μασκα .Οχι γιατι μου εχει καπνισει εμενα και το υποστηριζω αλλα γιατι βρε Δημητρη ετσι ειναι αποδεδειγμενο απο την επιστημη .Σε υγειη οργανισμο οσο περισσοτερη η λουτεινη και επαρκη καποια αμινοξεα υπευθυνα για την κερατινη , τοσο πιο βαθυ το χρωμα .Οι διαφοροποιησεις ανα πουλι σε καθε εκτροφη δεν ειναι μονο θεμα υγειας αλλα οπως και στη φυση , εχουν σχεση και με τις επιλογες του καθε πουλιου στις τροφες που του προσφερονται .Δεν τρωνε ολα το ιδιο σε τροφες με λουτεινη ειτε σε ειδη ειτε σε ποσοτητα 

Δεν ειναι ιδιο το χρωμα της μασκας καθε χρονο σε ενα πουλι και αυτο το εχουμε δει σε φωτο μελων , το εχω δει και στα δικα μου .Οτι καπου υπαρχει ενα μαξιμουμ υπαρχει , αλλα βελτιωση απο ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι εχω δει σε αρκετα  πουλια .Αν υγεια και διατροφη δεν αλλαζει , ε τοτε ναι σχεδον ιδιο θα ειναι σε αυτη την περιπτωση 

Η μασκα πραγματι συνεχιζει να γινεται πιο βαθεια οσο προχωραμε προς την ανοιξη και καποια την παρουσιαζουν τοτε , καποια λιγο νωριτερα και σιγουρα αυτο πρεπει να οφειλεται στην αυξηση της τεστοστερονης .Εχω βρει επιστημονικη ερευνα για αυτο σε αλλα πουλια (νομιζω στην tristis την αμερικανικη ) απλα δεν το εχω βρει για την δικια μας , αλλα πιθανοτατα ισχυει . Επισης τα θηλυκα ειδικα μεσα στις γεννες , εχουν πιο πορτοκαλι χρωμα , τουλαχιστον στη φυση , λογω αυξησης των κοκκιδιων και των haemoproteus οπως αναφερει σχετικη ερευνα 

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*





> *Ποιος όμως είναι ο λόγος που ο χρωματισμός είτε των θηλυκών πουλιών στη φύση ,είτε των πουλιών στην αιχμαλωσία ,δεν είναι το έντονο κόκκινο αλλα το πορτοκαλί; αν στα πουλια στην αιχμαλωσία σαφέστατα ρόλο παίζει και η έλλειψη καποιων τροφών με αρκετή λουτείνη την κατάλληλη περίοδο όπου τα ενήλικα πουλια αλλάζουν φτερά και τα ανήλικα βάφονται ,τόσο στα πουλίά αυτά, όσο και στα θηλυκά της φύσης (την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής ) όπως θα καταλάβουμε αν διαβάσουμε το αρθρο
> 
> http://www.ebd.csic.es/jordi/Ardea2008.p…
> βασικότατο ρόλο παίζει η αύξηση λόγω στρες ,καποιων ενδοπαρασίτων (κοκκιδίων ) .Στα θηλυκά στη φύση ,στην περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής ,έχουμε αύξηση του αριθμού τους λόγω της όλης καταπόνησης των πουλιών , ανατρέποντας την ισορροπία που μέχρι τότε τα καθιστουσε σαν φυσιολογικης ύπαρξης παράσιτο ,σε χαμηλό μη παθογόνο πληθυσμοό.Στην αιχμαλωσία λόγω στρες, ειναι λογικό να έχουμε αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα και στα δυο φύλα .Η αύξηση των κοκκιδιων οδηγεί σε κακή λειτουργία του ήπατος (συκώτι ) και όχι σωστό μεταβολισμό των φυσικών χρωστικών .Κάτι τέτοιο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην εχουμε τελικά το εντονο κόκκινο της μάσκας αλλα το ξεθωριασμένο πορτοκαλί!*



* o συνδεσμος της ερευνας βλεπω δεν λειτουργει αλλα θα την βρω σε αλλον και θα την επισυναψω

----------


## jk21

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...es_and_Females




> Sexual selection may play an important role in the evolution of carotenoid-based signals. According to the parasite-mediated sexual selection hypothesis, organism health, parasite resistance and the expression of ornaments are linked. While some studies have analysed the expression of male carotenoid-based ornaments in relation to parasites and immune system capacities, few studies have focused on carotenoid-derived colour patches expressed in both sexes. We analysed the relationships between endoparasite (blood and systemic parasites) loads, haematological values and the components of red mask colour in wild European Goldfinches Carduelis carduelis, a species with a carotenoid-based facial mask in both sexes. Both, males and females were assessed for immune quality and face mask expression. Face mask coloration was sexually dichromatic, males have less orange masks than females. The yellow component of the mask showed less intensity in females infected with Haemoproteus blood parasites. The total leukocyte count was inversely correlated to the yellow component of the mask in females, suggesting that mask colour reflects the immune status of females during the breeding season. Isospora infection appeared to limit the UV reflection of the red mask of females.


ακομα ενας συνδεσμος με την περιληψη του αρθρου 

http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.525...urnalCode=arde


και αναλυτικα 


https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/vi...ldfinch-bioone

----------


## adreas

Όσα   χρόνια  κοιτάζω  πάντως  τα  πουλιά  στη  φύση  δεν  έχω  δει  άλλο  χρώμα  την  περίοδο  της  αναπαραγωγής  το  κόκκινο   κόκκινο   είναι,  τα  πουλιά   που  κατεβάζω  σε  εκθέσεις  τα  βάζω  από  νωρίς  σε  κλουβιά  με  κουνελόσυρμα  στα  οποία  έχω  κάνει  μεγάλη  πόρτα  σχεδόν όσο  η  πρόσοψη  για  να  βάζω μέσα  τα  αγκάθια  γιατί  προσπαθώντας  να  τα περάσω  σε  μικρές  πόρτες  είχα  κάνει τα  χέρια μου  γεμάτο  αγκάθες,  αυτά  τα  πουλιά    έκαναν  βαθύ  κόκκινο  έντονο   με  διαφορά  από  τα  άλλα  στα  κλουβιά.
Υ.Σ.  δεν  ξέρω  τι  αποτελέσματα   θα έχω  φέτος  αλλά  κάνοντας  βόλτες  στη  φύση  λόγο της  ανυδρίας  φέτος  δεν  βγήκαν  πίκνομο  γαιδουράγκαθα  ερύγγιο  αγριομάρουλα  κλπ   που  δεν θυμάμαι  να  σας  γράψω   τώρα  η  ακονιζά  που  αρχίζει  τώρα  πάρα  πολύ  λίγα  φυτά  και  αυτά  κακής  ποιότητας  θα  είναι μια  δύσκολη  χρονιά   αυτός  ο  χειμώνας  και  αν  συνεχίσει  χωρίς  νερό   δεν   θα  βγουν  και  ζοχοί   γαλατσίδες  για  να  τα  κρατήσει  το χειμώνα.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Ανδρέα την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής κυρίως τα αρσενικά έχουν πιό λαμπερό-γυαλιστερό χρώμα (δεν βρίσκω πιο κατάλληλη λέξη) είτε έχουν πορτοκαλί χρώμα είτε κόκκινο........αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει στα πουλιά μου.

----------


## stefos

Ακούστε αυτό πέρσι χειμώνα πρώτοπήρα  τα δύο ζευγάρια καρδερίνες μου.
Το ένα ζευγάρι πουλιων οι μάσκες μία χαρά! Το άλλο σχεδόν άσπρες , κίτρινο πολύ ανοιχτό!
Λοιπόν τα πουλιά ντύθηκαν , το ζευγάρι που ήταν ξεβαμενα το αρσενικό έκανε πορτοκαλί μάσκα!
Το θηλυκό όμως τίποτα. Ακόμα τουλάχιστον 
Ή διαχείριση σε όλα τα πουλιά το ίδιο καθώς και ή διατροφή!
Πως το εξηγείται αυτό???
Ίσως πρόβλημα στο συκώτι??  Γίνεται όμως να έχει πρόβλημα και να κάνει 6 αυγά???

----------


## jk21

Στους εκτροφεις υπαρχει αμεση η συνδεση στο μυαλο τους  , οτι πουλι που γεννα (μεγαλωνει κιολας τα μικρα; περνα επιτυχως την επομενη πτεροροια; ) ειναι σε ολα υγειες .Υπαρχουν ασθενειες πχ το μυκοπλασμα , που εχει αμεση επιδραση στη γονιμοτητα των πουλιων και στον αριθμο των αυγων . Αλλες που μπορει να υποβοσκουν πχ κοκκιδια που εμφανιζονται και εντος αναπαραγωγης απο το στρες και καποιες φορες στην πτεροροια και αργοτερα και οι γεννες εχουν παει καλα . Καποιες αλλες που δεν επηρεαζουν καθολου .Για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις Στεφανε ... ενα αλκοολικο ζευγαρι στους ανθρωπους , με το συκωτι χαλια , παιδια μπορει να κανει ... μπορει να επηρεαστουν και κεινα σε καποια θεματα της υγειας τους , αλλα δεν συμβαδιζει ντε καλα συκωτι προβληματικο και στειροτητα .Ομως στην περιπτωση σου δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα συκωτιου αλλα διατροφης και κυριως αυτη που ακολουθουσαν οι γονεις πριν κανουν τα αυγα απο τα οποια βγηκαν τα πουλια σου . Υπαρχει ερευνα που αναφερει οτι η ληψη καροτενοειδων απο τους γονεις και η εναποθεση μεσα στο αυγο , δημιουργει προδιαθεση για καλυτερο βαψιμο των παιδιων στο μελλον . 

θυμαμαι οτι υπαρχει και εξειδικευμενη ερευνα  για καρδερινες  αλλα δες αυτη σε πρωτη φαση που μιλα γενικοτερα

https://books.google.gr/books?id=WnJ...eniles&f=false


εχει ενδιαφερον μεχρι το τελος , γιατι βλεπω οτι ενοχοποιει και το μυκοπλασμα για το χρωμα του φτερωματος και την απορροφηση των καροτενοειδων

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η ερευνα

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...5.00989.x/full


δειτε μαλιστα στo table 1 στα Results την ποσοτητα λουτεινης στα αυγα της καρδερινας ( C . carduelis )  που ηταν μακραν απο τη δευτερη σε ποσοτητα ζεαξανθινη που βρεθηκε αποθηκευμενη σε αυτα και πολυ πολυ υψηλοτερα απο τα αλλα καροτενοειδη και οχι τυχαια , αφου τα πουλια αλλαζουν τα φωτα σε ταραξακο και ζωχο πριν προχωρησουν σε αναπαραγωγη την ανοιξη που ειναι φουλ λουτεινη , οπως και το ραδικι το φθινοπωρο (ειναι η εποχη του αυτη τη στιγμη ) 


 ειχα αναφερθει σχετικα στο ποστ  151  *Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη , παιδιά ακούστε και αυτό και στα δυο πουλιά το κίτρινο στα φτερά έγινε ωραιότατο και στα δύο!!!!! Τώρα που ντύθηκαν 


Το θέμα της μάσκας με έχει τρελάνει...........

----------


## adreas

Κάθε ωάριο ξεκινά ως ένα απλό κύτταρο περιβάλλεται από μία λεκιθική μεμβράνη. Καθώς το ωάριο αναπτύσσεται, πρόσθετες μορφές κρόκο. Το χρώμα του κρόκου προέρχεται από λιποδιαλυτές χρωστικές ουσίες, που ονομάζονται ξανθοφύλλες, που περιέχονται στη διατροφή της κότας.

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε βαλε φωτο (την μασκα τους και τα φτερα ) τα πουλακια που λες και πες μας ποσο μηνων ειναι το καθενα

----------


## stefos

Σε συνεχεια του νηματος αυτου παραθετω εικονες των δύο καρδερινων 
 αν και χαλια η φωτο φαινεται ποσο διαφορετικη ειναι η μασκα των δυο πουλιων .
εχουνε τραφει ακριβως με το ιδιοτ σιτηραισιο...........
εδω ειναι το θηλυκο  μαζι με αλλο θηλυκο για να καταλαβετε την διαφορα




Το αρσενικο παρακατω , ειχε ακριβως την ιδια μασκα με το κακοβαμενο θηλυκο δηλαδη το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα τωρα εχει στρωσει κατα πολυ .........τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι ξεβαμενο αλλα πορτοκαλι!!

τα φτερα δεν φαινονται  λογω φωτο αλλα σας λεω οτι ειναι μια χαρα βαμενα κιτρινα...........

Ηλικιακα και τα δύο πουλακια ειναι δύο χρονων!

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε τα δυο ανοιχτοχρωμα στη μασκα εχουν κοινη προελευση; κοινη ή μη κοινη , ξερεις αν οι γονεις τους τρωγανε κυριως σπορους ή και αλλες τροφες; (δεν χρειαζεται να μπεις σε λεπτομερειες ως προς τους κατοχους ειτε ειναι χαρισμενα ειτε αγορασμενα )

----------


## stefos

Ναι Δημητρη ή προέλευση είναι κοινή!...........
Τις έχω στα χέρια μου από πέρσι τον γεναρη περίπου........

----------


## ninos

Κατά την δική μου γνώμη κακός ασχολείστε τώρα με τις μάσκες. Έχουμε σχεδόν 1 μήνα ακόμα μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το βάψιμο των πουλιών

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Aν μπορεις μαθε για το διαιτολογιο τους οταν ηταν μικρα και των γονιων τους

----------


## stefos

> Aν μπορεις μαθε για το διαιτολογιο τους οταν ηταν μικρα και των γονιων τους


Δύσκολο...........


Θα περιμένω ομως  να δω αφού βάφονται ακόμα .............

----------


## jk21

Οτι υπαρχει μελλον ακομα για το τελικο αποτελεσμα ειναι δεδομενο .Πιστευω ολα θα βελτιωθουν αλλα το ενα θηλυκο σιγουρα δεν θα βελτιωθει πολυ .Προσεξε τι προτιμησεις εχει το καθενα και κυριως αυτο στα τροφιμα με φυσικες χρωστικες που δινεις και ενισχυσε ειδικα σε αυτο ,με εξτρα κανναβουρι .Αυτο εχει την ιδια εικονα (κιτρινοπορτοκαλι μασκα ) που ειχε η Λαζαρινα οταν ηρθε στην εκτροφη μου .Εχει βελτιωση αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχει το χρωμα των υπολοιπων . Απο κατω για συκωτι την εχεις κοιταξει;

----------


## adreas

Το  κανναβούρι   μην  περιμένετε   να  σας  δώσει   χρώμα  στη  μάσκα   θα  το  δείτε   και  όσοι  δίνεται  κάνει  λαμπερές  και  όμορφα  φτιαγμένες    μάσκες   αλλά  με  κίτρινο πορτοκαλί  πορτοκαλί  κλπ  χρώματα.  Για  αυτό  το  βάζουμε  προς το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Θα περιμένω ομως  να δω αφού βάφονται ακόμα .............


Ρε μανία με την μάσκα!άσε ρε τα πουλάκια ήσυχα  ::  ::  :cool:

----------


## stefos

> Απο κατω για συκωτι την εχεις κοιταξει;


Όχι δεν την έχω δει και μάλλον ούτε θα την πιάσω για να δω.


Αυτό το κοριτσάκι είναι που έκανε αυγά ..........
Μετά την αναπαραγωγή είχε εξαντληθεί και αδυνατίσει πολύ!!
Τώρα έχει πάρει πολύ τα πανω της , παχυνε κιόλας!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Στέφανε δεν έχω δει ολόκληρο το θέμα οπότε συγχώρεσε με αν λέω κάτι που ήδη έχει αναφερθεί .
Η ντομάτα νομίζω είναι επιτρεπόμενη τροφή , αν ετοιμάζεις κάποια πατέ αυγοτροφη του mitsman και βάλεις κ αλλα τετοια μεσα οπως πιπεριά Φλωρίνης κόκκινη , πιπεριά απλή κόκκινη , πορτοκαλί δε θα επηρεάσει στο χρωματισμό ; 
μπορεί να ειπα κοτσάνα οπότε προκαταβολικά ζητώ συγνώμη !

----------


## stefos

Μαριε κουβέντα κάνουμε χαλαρά..............

Για την ντομάτα δεν ξέρω καθόλου, δεν έχω δώσει ποτέ σε κανένα πουλάκι 

Κατα τα άλλα τους βάζω πολλά και διάφορα που βάφουν την μάσκα ...........

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε για το αν ειχε αδυνατισε την ειχες κοιταξει .. ειχες παρατηρησει τοτε κατι στο συκωτι; δεν βρισκω καλη ιδεα το να μην το κανεις εστω μια φορα .Οχι απαραιτητα οτι θα εχει θεμα , αλλα οταν υπαρχουν συμπτωματα πιθανου (οχι σιγουρου ) προβληματος , δεν το αφηνουμε ετσι .

Μαριε περι τοματας και της κοκκινης χρωστικης ουσιας που περιεχει
*Λυκοπένιο*να σου πω οτι σαφως βαφει λιποχρωμικες περιοχες του φτερωματος , ολες ομως και τις κιτρινες , αν δοθει σε ισχυρη ποσοτητα , οπως φυσικα και η κανθαξανθινη .Οχι ομως *επιλεκτικα* την μασκα ,γιατι δεν εχει λουτεινη

----------


## panosm

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις καρθαμελαιο στην διατροφή ;

----------


## jk21

*Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή*το ειχα χρησιμοποιησει τοτε σε αυτη την αυγοτροφη , οπως και σε αυγοτροφη που εδινα στα καναρινια 

Εξ αρχης ειναι λαθος το ψησιμο σπορελαιων ,γιατι και θερμενονται (σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες αρχιζουν και κανουν τρανς λιπαρα (οχι μονο αυτο αλλα γενικα τα φυτικα ελαια εκτος απο το ελαιολαδο που εχει μονοακορεστα λιπαρα κα οχι πολυακορεστα ) , ενω οσο εκτιθενται σε φως και αερα (εκει ειναι το μεγαλυτερο λαθος ) οξειδωνονται πανευκολα και εφοσον ειναι εξ αρχης στην συνταγη ψησιματος , ειναι ανεμενομενο  .Το εμαθα αργοτερα .... πρεπει να αναμιγνυονται μονο τη στιγμη παροχης της αυγοτροφης και σε λιγες ωρες η αυγοτροφη να εχει φαγωθει .Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το σιτελαιο .Μονο αν συνοδευονται απο συντηριτικες ουσιες για αυτο το σκοπο διατηρουνται περισσοτερο 

εχει καποιες καλες ιδιοτητες https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9154621  για το συκωτι ,οχι βεβαια αντιστοιχες πχ του silibum marianum αγκαθιου Μαριας που ειναι πολυ καλυτερο 

δεν εχει χρωστικες ιδιοτητες για την καρδερινα και μονο αν ειναι η πορτοκαλοκοκκινη ποικιλια του , βαφει μεχρι ενος βαθμου μασκα , αλλα και φτερα (κιτρινα .. μη επιθυμητο ) παραλληλα 

Σαν βοηθεια σε αυγοτροφη σε κοκκινα καναρινια , ναι δινει 



(το συγκεκριμενο εχει μονο ω6 και δεν βοηθα στο λογο ω6 προς ω3 , ειδικα αν η τροφη εχει πολυ νιζερ και ηλιοσπορο σε σχεση με κανναβουρι και περιλλα )

----------


## adreas

Τώρα   τι  να  πούμε  δεν  υπάρχουν  λόγια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## adreas

Δεν  την    ανοίγει   δεν  ξέρω  αν  μπορώ   να  κάνω  αντιγραφή  επικόλληση   να  δείτε   την  δουλειά  του  Δημήτρη

----------


## jk21

την εμφανισα ..



Να πουμε οτι ειναι υπεροχες μασκες !  εγω βρισκω λογια , αλλα δεν ξερω αν μας παρακολουθει (αν και μελος ) να μας απαντησει : Τι δινει και κυριως ... ποτε το δινει ή πως τις διαχειριζεται για να ειναι ετσι και μαλιστα πριν φτασουμε στην αναπαραγωγη , που εκει καπου τελη φλεβαρη αντε Μαρτη η μασκα ειναι στο αποκορυφωμα της


δεν ειδα παντως ουτε στο fb κανενας να ρωτα ...

----------


## adreas

Δεν  είναι  σίγουρο  ότι  θα  σου  πει  ακόμα   και   εγώ   που  βγάζω  καλό  αποτέλεσμα  έχω  μείνει   άφωνος   με  αυτά  τα  πουλιά.

----------


## stefos

Πω πω πω , τελειες μασκες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Να μας πει το αφεντικο τι ταιζει????

----------


## kostas karderines

> Πω πω πω , τελειες μασκες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Να μας πει το αφεντικο τι ταιζει????


Πάλι τα ίδια θα έχουμε με σενα......! ::

----------


## johnrider

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το αφεντικο τα εχει σε *μεγαλους χωρους* και δινει πολυ πραμα απο την φυση.

----------


## adreas

Ότι  και  να  δίνει   θα  φάμε  πόρτα  αυτός  και  μόνο  το  ξέρει  και  είναι  άξιος!!!!!  Πάντως  όσα  χρόνια  παρακολουθώ  το  ιντερνέτ   δεν  έχω  ξαναδεί  πουλιά εκτροφής  έτσι σε τοπικό και παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

----------


## adreas

Σε  φωτογραφίες  και  βίντεο  που  έχει  ανεβάσει  δίνει   πιπεριά   φλωρίνης   αν  είναι  και  αυτό  κάτι  μου  το  είχε  πει  ο  Μάκης  ο  Γερολυμάτος   αλλά  δεν  κατάφερα  να  τα  κάνω  να  την τρώνε  βρείτε  ιδιότητες   της  πιπεριάς   να  εστιάσουμε  κάπου  να  δούμε.

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω τι δινει ο φιλος , ελπιζω ομως να ειχαμε μαρτυρια του , αν θελησει να το γραψει .Μελος μας νομιζω ειναι και ισως δει το θεμα ακομα και σαν επισκεπτης 

Ας φυγουμε απο το παιδι και ας μιλησουμε γενικα τωρα 


η καψανθινη ειναι η βασικη χρωστικη της κοκκινης πιπεριας Ανδρεα .Εχει γραφτει σε διαφορα σημεια .Εχει και β καροτινη και βιολαξανθινη αλλα ειναι πιο ανοιχτοχρωμες και σε χαμηλοτερες τιμες και λουτεινη (οχι απο τις σημαντικοτερες πηγες της αλλα εχει )  και καψορουμπινη και κατι αλλες 

η καψανθινη παντως μπορει να επηρεασει το κοκκινο της μασκας της καρδερινας , στον ιδιο βαθμο που επηρεαζει και τα κιτρινα φτερα και τα λευκα πουπουλα , οπως και οποιαδηποτε κοκκινη χρωστικη  πχ η κανθαξανθινη , οχι ομως η λουτεινη που γινεται κιτρινη στα φτερα και κοκκινη μονο στη μασκα  .Τωρα αν η καψανθινη ή ακομα και η καθαξανθινη δοθουν σε διαστημα μετα το βαψιμο λευκου και κιτρινου ... ε ισως να επηρεαζει χωρις να επηρεαζει το υπολοιπο φτερωμα .Βλεπεις η μασκα της καρδερινας , γινεται πιο εντονα κοκκινη και με την ολοκληρωση της πτεροροιας . Προφανως κατι επιδρα για αυτο και δεν ειναι μια σπεσιαλ τροφη (αυτη υπαρχει και πριν ) αλλα προφανως κατι ορμονικο ... εχω κατι στο νου μου απο ερευνες σε αλλα πουλια , αλλα λεω να κρατω και κατι για τον εαυτο μου , για το καλο των πουλιων ... Θα μου πεις τωρα (για να παμε στις χρωστικες και τις τροφες ) γιατι να μην δωσουμε κανθαξανθινη; εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσουν τα << δυσκολα >> και το συκωτι των καρδερινων δεν του αρεσει καθολου να του δινουν χρωστικες .Δεν ειναι καναρινι ... δεν του φτανει το ατοξοπλασμα ή αλλα παρασιτα του αιματος , να εχει και την κανθαξανθινη ; αργα ή γρηγορα  ....

----------


## adreas

Να   σου  πω  την αλήθεια   κοιτάζεις  το  δέντρο  και  έχεις   χάσει  το  δάσος.

----------


## johnrider

Kατω απο το ραμφος υπολειμματα απο κοκκινη πιπερια φλωρινης
 δυο φορες την βδομαδα θα φανε σιγουρα.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα βρε το δασος και ασε με να κοιταζω το δεντρο   

Πιο λιανα δεν μπορω να στο πω , απο οσο στα ειπα πριν .Ειτε το θες ειτε οχι , η επιστημη και οχι ο τυχαρπαστος jk καθε φορουμ , εχει αποφανθει οτι η χρωστικη που εχει την ιδιοτητα στη μασκα της καρδερινας να δινει με τροποποιηση της στον οργανισμο τις λεγομενες canary xanthophylles (καποιες εξ αυτων εχουν ανιχνευτει στη μασκα ) που ειναι οι μοναδικες φυσικες χρωστικες της μασκας   , ειναι η λουτεινη  .Σαφεστατα υπαρχουν και αλλες κοκκινες χρωστικες που μπορει να επηρεασουν τη μασκα σε υψηλη συγκεντρωση , αλλα δεν μπορουν να την επηρεασουν τοσο ωστε να δωσουν βαθυ κοκκινο , αν δεν επηρεασουν και το μη κοκκινο φτερωμα .Εκτος αν δοθουν αφοτου εκεινο εχει βαφει ... 

Κοκκινο βαθυ δινουν διαφορες χρωστικες (τις εχουμε αναφερει στην ενοτητα των καναρινιων ) αρκει να μην ειναι υδατοδιαλυτες αλλα λιποδιαλυτες ωστε να απορροφιουνται απο το συκωτι . Πχ το παντζαρι εχει υδατοδιαλυτη την βεταινη , το βυσσινο και το κερασι υδατοδιαλυτες ανθοκυανινες ... δεν βαφουν το φτερωμα .Τα ουρα ναι ... 


Απο κει και περα αν καποιος δεν μπορει να αποδεχθει τι λεει η επιστημη , δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο , απλα να κοιταζω το δεντρο της , γιατι αυτο εμαθα να κοιταζω 


Οταν λοιπον εξασφαλιστουν αυτες οι χρωστικες (λουτεινη ή οποια αλλη αλλα αφου βαφει το αλλο φτερωμα ) , πρεπει μετα να απορροφηθουν σωστα ωστε να μεταβολιστουν σωστα .Αυτο σημαινει σωστο συκωτι και ευρυτερα οργανισμος . Οι χρωστικες ειναι η αιτια , το συκωτι η απαραιτητη προυποθεση 

και ισως και ενα ορμονικο μυστικο που δωσε η Φυση ή ο Θεος στα πουλακια , την *καταλληλη περιοδο με φυσικο τροπο* να ελκονται περισσοτερο ... 


Ακουμπισμενος στο δεντρο μου , περιμενω να παρακολουθησω και το δασος ...  :Happy:  δεν κλεινω ποτε ματια και αυτια

----------


## stefos

Κάνα νεότερο τι τρώνε τα συγκεκριμένα????????

Ή καμμιά ιδέα???

----------


## MacGyver

Μύθος ή πραγματικότητα: Τα 6άκια γαρδέλια "βάφουν" πολύ πιο όμορφες μάσκες από τα 4αρια, υπό τις ίδιες συνθήκες (τροφή, ήλιο, μέγεθος κλουβιού); 
Ξέρω ότι είναι μύθος για τις διαφορές τους στο κελάηδημα, ευκολία ζευγαρώματος κ.λπ. αλλά όσα 6αρια έχω δει νομίζω ότι έχουν πιο έντονες και καθαρές μάσκες.

Με την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω: Τα φύλλα από τα καρότα επιτρέπετε να τα δίνουμε? (δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω διαβάζει). Ευχαριστώ

----------


## johnrider



----------


## stefos

> κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το αφεντικο τα εχει σε *μεγαλους χωρους* ................


Γιαννη, πιστευεις οτι οι μεγαλοι χωροι βοηθανε στην ομορφη εμφανιση της μασκας;;

----------


## johnrider

> Γιαννη, πιστευεις οτι οι μεγαλοι χωροι βοηθανε στην ομορφη εμφανιση της μασκας;;

----------


## stefos

Γιαννη στον χώρο σου είναι??

----------


## stefos

> Τώρα   τι  να  πούμε  δεν  υπάρχουν  λόγια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Τελικά μάθαμε πως διατηρεί τέτοιες μάσκες ο συγκεκριμένος εκτροφέας - χομπιστας ???

----------


## adreas

Και   να   του  πούμε  δεν θα  πει   τώρα  αυτή   τη  στιγμή  που  μιλάμε    είναι  ο  ίδιος  στην Αλμερία   στο   παγκόσμιο  με τα πουλιά  αυτά.  Αν  με  ρωτήσεις  έχει  πάρα  πολλές  πιθανότητες   να  το πάρει   αν  και  δεν  είναι  μόνο η μάσκα.   Το  στήθος   έπρεπε   να  είναι ποιο   σκούρο   και  να  σχηματίζει  καλό  μανιτάρι το άσπρο  από μέσα.

----------


## adreas

> Και   να   του  πούμε  δεν θα  πει   τώρα  αυτή   τη  στιγμή  που  μιλάμε    είναι  ο  ίδιος  στην Αλμερία   στο   παγκόσμιο  με τα πουλιά  αυτά.  Αν  με  ρωτήσεις  έχει  πάρα  πολλές  πιθανότητες   να  το πάρει   αν  και  δεν  είναι  μόνο η μάσκα.   Το  στήθος   έπρεπε   να  είναι ποιο   σκούρο   και  να  σχηματίζει  καλό  μανιτάρι το άσπρο  από μέσα.


Και   μιας   και  το  είπαμε   εχθές  το  πήρε   το  χρυσό   στα  stam  τετράδα  καρδερίνες  χρυσό………..  τίποτα  λιγότερο τίποτα  περισσότερο

----------


## jk21

Επειδη εδω δεν τα ακουσαμε ποτεεεεεεεε  

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*


ωστε να τα γνωριζουμε (λεμε τωρα .... ) 

αντε να σας τα βαλω απο την πηγη της πληροφορησης το περιφημο fb






















τωρα ειναι εγκυρη πληροφορηση ... μπορειτε να την εφαρμοσετε

----------


## stefos

Που θα πάει.........θα μάθεις και συ κάποτε χαχχααχαχα!!

Κοίτα μην πέσεις και συ στην παγίδα του fb. 
Αντίσταση σθεναρά!!

----------


## jk21

ειμαι μελος του fb , επικοινωνω με φιλους μου μεσω αυτου , βρηκα παλιους μου φιλους μεσω αυτου , ενημερωνομαι για το τι συμβαινει στο χωρο του χομπυ μας αφου ειναι μερος του χομπυ μας και αυτο , οταν η πλειοψηφια το χρησιμοποιει σε σχεση με αλλους διαδικτυακους τοπους , το χρησιμοποιω για να ενημερωνω την ομαδα μας στο fb και το προφιλ μου με ενδιαφεροντα θεματα μας , αντλω και επεξεργαζομαι καθε πληροφορια που διαβαζω εκει οπως και σε αλλους διαδικτυακους τοπους για πουλια συντροφιας , γιατι ο πλουραλισμος παντα βοηθα αρκει να φιλτραρουμε οτι διαβαζουμε ή αν δεν νοιωθουμε εμπειροι , να διαβαζουμε και χωρους οπου εκει φιλτραρουν με επιχειρηματα οτι ακουγεται 

ομως σπανια θα μαθεις κατι ουσιαστικο μεσα απο αυτο και αν δεν μπορεις να το φιλτραρεις , συντομα θα το ξεχασεις ή θα το εφαρμοσεις λαθος  ,γιατι εκει η γνωση δεν μενει , δεν κριτικαρεται , δεν ανανεωνεται , δεν επικαιροποιειται συνηθως 

Απο κει και περα εγω και τα μελη αυτου του φορουμ , παλια και νεοτερα , υπαρκτα και χαμενα , ξερουν τι εχει ακουστει , που εχει ακουστει  για πρωτη φορα . Μπορει να ειναι λιγο πικρο να βλεπεις το χωρο αυτο με ελαχιστη συμμετοχη και καποιους αλλους να συζητουν συχνα λαθος καπου αλλου  , πραγματα που ειδαν εδω μεσα (γιατι απλα δεν τα ρωτησανε ποτε για να τα καταλαβουνε ... και δεν αναφερομαι στην παρουσα περιπτωση ) ομως οταν ξερεις οτι η πληροφορια στην ουσια εχει μεταδοθει και οτι αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος και οχι το ποιος την μετεδωσε , δεν μπορεις παρα να εισαι ικανοποιημενος αν τελικα αυτο πραγματικα θελεις και οχι να ικανοποιησεις εγωισμους σου . Και ετσι ειναι . Απο κει και περα εδω και καιρο λεω και ξαναλεω και δεν νομιζω να γινομαι κατανοητος , οτι αν ο χωρος που δειχνει να παραγει ομαδικα  τα τελευταια χρονια ουσιαστικη πληροφορια και οχι μονο να τη μεταδιδει , σταματησει να ειναι ενεργος και ανανεουμενος , συντομα καποια πραγματα θα μπαγιατιεψουν , γιατι τιποτα δεν μενει στασιμο σε επιστημη και πραξη και τοτε μονο αν βρεθει αλλος χωρος να κανει το ιδιο αλλα σωστα , μονο τοτε υπαρχει ελπιδα περα απ ιστοσελιδες και ονοματα που ερχονται και παρερχονται .Δυστυχως δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο τη βοηθεια των παλαιοτερων μελων μας στα νεοτερα , δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο την παρουσιαση πραγματικης εκτροφης στο χωρο των ιθαγενων κατι που εκανε αυτο το χωρο να ξεχωριζει μεχρι προτινος , δεν βλεπω χωρο που να μπορει να παραγει νεα γνωση και αν υπαρξει σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι το fb αυτος .Αντιθετα το fb ειναι ο καταλληλοτερος χωρος να διακινηθουν εμπορικα πουλια και προιοντα , κατι που δεν καλυπτει τουλαχιστον η δικια μας η σελιδα και αν το εκανε υποθετικα , σιγουρα δεν θα το εκανε επιτυχημενα . Δεν ξερω αν εκει γινεται επιτυχημενα (εννοω σωστα ) αλλα γινεται ευκολα 


Επι της ουσιας του παροντος θεματος τωρα  ... Στεφανε προφανως ειδες τις δημοσιευσεις αυτες και θα ειδες και τα like απο κατω ... ισως καποιο απ αυτα σου λυσει και την απορια που σου εμεινε αναπαντητη παλιοτερα στο παρον θεμα .Ισως .Οχι σιγουρα .Εξαρταται απο ποια μερα και μετα ηταν εφαρμοσιμη ... μετα το βαψιμο των φτερων ή οχι; οπως συστηνει ενα .... πρωτοποριακο σκευασμα τελευταια << φυσικου >> βαψιματος  , λες και τρωμε γρασιδι , οπως οι νεοσσοι καρδερινες (αν θυμασαι σε καποια ερευνα )

----------


## stefos

Προσωπικα από το fb δεν εχω μαθει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τιποτα.
Το μονο που <<εξυπηρετει>> ειναι για καμμια αγοραπωλησια με αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα..........


Οτι εχω μαθει ειναι αποκλειστηκα απο το forum και απο ελαχιστα ατομα που εχω φιλικες σχεσεις που και αυτα τα ατομα 
ειναι γνωρμία του forum και αισθανομαι ευγνωμων γι αυτο!

----------


## jk21

> ομως σπανια θα μαθεις κατι ουσιαστικο μεσα απο αυτο και αν δεν μπορεις να το φιλτραρεις , συντομα θα το ξεχασεις ή* θα το εφαρμοσεις λαθος*  ,γιατι εκει η γνωση δεν μενει , δεν κριτικαρεται , δεν ανανεωνεται , δεν επικαιροποιειται συνηθως


και πριν ο αλεκτωρ λαλησει τρις  ..  σημερα διαβαζα σε ομαδα στο fb προταση για το βαψιμο της μασκας με mirabilis jalapa (τα γνωστα ως << δειλινα >> στην Ελλαδα και bella di  note στην Ιταλια ) 

Διαβασε ο ανθρωπος οτι το bella di note βαφει  (που και αυτο δεν ειναι ορθο αφου δεν εχει χρωστικη που να βαφει τα πουλια , σιγουρα ομως κανει καλο τον οργανισμο τους λογω αλλων ουσιων που εχει και εμμεσα σιγουρα βοηθα  ) , ετυχε οταν πρωτοφερανε το σπορο στην Ελλαδα να τον ονομασουν ετσι  (ενω bella di note που ειναι ιταλικη λεξη , στην ιταλια  σημαινει το λουλουδι << δειλινο >> ) και να ποσο ευκολα εγινε η παρανοηση  ....

αν ειχε διαβασει ολο το θεμα για την οινοθηρα και ειδικα το ποστ 51  δεν νομιζω να ειχε γινει αυτο το λαθος ... που ευχομαι να μην εχει συνεπειες , αφου ο σπορος τουλαχιστον του δειλινου εχει σχετικη τοξικοτητα . Για τα ανθη δεν υπαρχει κατι και για την ιστορια οι χρωστικες τους ειναι υδατοδιαλυτες , οχι αποθηκευσιμες στο συκωτι 

*H καλλιέργεια της οινοθήρας*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες και θα προσθεσω μια σκεψη που εκανα με αφορμη ενα ποστ του Ανδρεα, που λεει οτι ανοιξε μια μεγαλη πορτα σε κλουβα για να βαζει μεγαλα κοτσανια ταραξακο χωρις να τραυματιζει τα χερια του.
 Παρακατω λεει οτι αυτα τα πουλια που ζουσαν εκει παρουσιασαν πιο εντονη μασκα. 

Καπου αλλου καποιος γραφει οτι "ταραξαν¨ τον βασιλικο
Σε βιντεο η φωτογραφιες βλεπουμε κοπαδια απο καρδερινες να "ταραζουν" το γαιδουραγκαθο η οτιδηποτε αλλο
Ολοι σαν πρωτη σκεψη λεμε οτι ενταξει τρωνε τον ταραξακο, τον βασιλικο , το γαιδουραγκαθο ,κλπ για λογους που γνωριζουμε.
Στην ουσια ομως δεν τα τρωνε απλος,κυριολεκτικα τα ταραζουν, που σημαινει αν καποιος το δει απο διαφορετικη λογικη, θα σκεφτει οτι τρωνε ελαχιστα η καθολου εκεινη την ημερα απο κατι αλλο.

Συνεχιζοντας στην ιδια λογικη και συνυπολογιζοντας οτι τα ανθη και τα χορτα εχουν χαμηλο ph συν την δροσοσταλιδα που πινει που επισης εχει χαμηλο ph ,μπορουν να στειλουν και να αφομοιωσουν περισσοτερες ποσοτητες χρωστικων και βιταμινων στο λεπτο εντερο,γρηγορα πριν αδρανοποιηθουν απο το συκωτι.

Αυτα συμβαινουν στη φυση και στον τροπο διατροφης της καρδερινας,
στο κλουβι εχει απ'ολα και ισως ετσι χανει το πλεονεκτημα με ολα αυτα τα καλουδια που μεσω αλληλεπιδρασεων αυξανουν το ph και αλλοιωνονται απο τα οξεα του στομαχου. (να μην αναφερθω στα προσθετα και τα βελτιωτικα γευσης κλπ)
 Ενα αλλο σημαντικο στοιχειο στην προσληψη φυσικων χρωστικων απο την διατροφη της στην φυση ειναι,οτι τρωει πρωι (με αδειο στομαχι) για να μην πω οτι σπανια  στην φυση εχει γεματο στομαχι.

----------


## jk21

Nικο δεν ξερω για τα ανθη αλλα τα χορταρικα ειναι αλκαλικη τροφη , οχι οξινη 

Παρολα αυτα , ναι οχι λογω του οξινου περιβαλλοντος αλλα καποιου ενζυμου συγκεκριμενου , εχουμε οξειδωση των καροτενοειδων (στην καρδερινα συγκεκριμενα της λουτεινης ) για να μετατραπει στις canary xanthophylls στο συκωτι ( δεν αδρανοποιει αλλα δημιουργει και αποθηκευει το συκωτι ) και να οδηγηθουν στα φτερα 

εγω εχω δωσει τα στοιχεια για να δει καποιος ποιο ειναι το ενζυμο αυτο εδω και καιρο αλλα δεν ασχοληθηκε και ποτε κανενας 

Ακομα και το παρων θεμα ενω εγινε εστω για να γινει μια λιστα τροφων που εχουν ηδη αναφερθει οι περισσοτερες στο θεμα που ξεκινησε στην Ελλαδα και στην Ευρωπη το θεμα της μασκας της καρδερινας σε λαικη βαση (γιατι σαν επιστημονικη ερευνα υπηρχε και εχουν δοθει στοιχεια )  , στην ουσια συνεχιζει μια συζητηση που ετσι κι αλλιως γινοτανε και διακοπηκε στο αλλο θεμα που αναφερω στο ποστ 2 αν καποιος δεν το ξερει 

Ψαχνουμε σε μυστικα εκτροφεων και εταιριων (που παρεπιπτοντως βγαζουν προιοντα που συνιστουν μετα τις 40-45 μερες .... γιατι  :winky:  )   οταν οι αλλες εταιριες τουλαχιστον , οσες αποφασισαν να ασχοληθουν με προιοντα που πραγματικα ισως βαφουν τη μασκα σωστα , ακολουθουν πια οσα αναφερονται στην ερευνα καθαρα για λουτεινη (ε βαζουν και λιγο σκουρο κατηφε για να μην ανησυχει ο εκτροφεας οτι το σκευασμα ειναι πολυ κιτρινιαρικο )


και μεις καθε τοσο αναμασαμε οτι καροτινη μας φαινεται πορτοκαλοκοκκινη στο ματι , γιατι δεν μπορουμε να χωνεψουμε οτι το κιτρινο γινεται κοκκινο ... Πριν τις 45 μερες τα κοκκινωπα ζουμακια μπορει να βαφουνε αλλα πειραζουν και τα φτερα ... Αν θελετε βαψιμο σωστο , τοτε οι γονεις πρεπει να δωσουν λουτεινη φουλ στο αυγο που θα γεννησουν (για αυτο τα φωλισια πουλια αρχικα εχουν σκουρα μασκα και κανουν τους κλεφτοφωλιαδες << μαγκες >> ) και να δινουν επισης ολη την παιδικη του ηλικια , για να λαμψει με κιτρινο το φτερο πτησης , να λαμψει με κοκκινο (μπορντω απο το μεγιστο του κορεσμου στην ποσοτητα ) στη μασκα 


το ενζυμο αυτο δεν ξερω αν το γεννα η ιδια η καρδερινα στον οργανισμο της ή το παιρνει απο ζωντανες τροφες εξω στη φυση ή καποια συγκεκριμενη .Δεν ειμαι βιολογος να το καταλαβω και απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν ξερω ποια και αν με απασχολει  .Σιγουρα το μυστικο ομως υπαρχει σε πουλια που πρεπει να ειναι ορεξατα ή (και ) σε τροφες ζωντανες απ τη φυση , χλωρες

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Το *φαινόμενο πρώτης διόδου* (first pass effect) είναι το φαινόμενο της εξουδετέρωσης ενός σημαντικού ποσοστού από την κανονική δόση ενός φαρμάκου που χορηγείται από το στόμα, λόγω καταστροφής του από τα ένζυμα του γαστρεντερικού συστήματος, τα βακτηρίδια του εντέρου, τα ένζυμα των κυττάρων του τοιχώματος του εντέρου και τα ηπατικά κύτταρα. Ένα φάρμακο, όταν χορηγείται από το στόμα, θα φτάσει στον αυλό του εντέρου και από εκεί θα περάσει στο εσωτερικό των αγγείων του κυκλοφορικού συστήματος και ιδιαίτερα στο φλεβικό σύστημα. Όλες οι φλέβες του εντέρου καταλήγουν στην πυλαία φλέβα, η οποία καταλήγει στο ήπαρ. Έτσι, ένα ποσοστό του φαρμάκου θα καταλήξει στα κύτταρα του ήπατος όπου θα μεταβολιστεί και θα *εξουδετερωθεί.*

Αλλα ας μην μεινουμε σε αυτα.
Στο ποστ 102 η ταιστρα ειναι αδεια για να φαει μονον πιπερια κοκκινη ; η τα πουλια ειναι σε διαιτα γιατι ο κατοχος τους γνωριζει πραγματα αγνωστα για πολλους;
Γνωριζω καλα οτι ο Ανδρεας εφαρμοζει διαιτα (και ας με συνχωρεσει αν κακως το κοινοποιω) οπως και εγω,για αυτο και θεωρω την αναφορα του στον ταραξακο ως στοιχειο για το συμπερασμα μου,ισως ταυτοχρονα με διαιτα εδωσε μεγαλη ποσοτητα ταραξακου κλπ ,και ειχε πιο εντονη μασκα στα πουλια εκεινης της κλουβας.....

Οπως και να εχει ,και εκτος απο αυτα που στα δικα μου ματια η διατροφη στην φυση υπαγορευει, δεν εχω καποιο στοιχειο που να με πειθει οτι η επαρκεια τροφων στο κλουβι,θα συμβαλει στην προσληψη ικανης ποσοτητας φυσικων χρωστικων για τον λογο που μας απασχολει.

Ισως την ημερα που θα μπουν φυτα/χορτα με χρωστικες ιδιοτητες,να μην υπαρχει αλλου ειδους τροφη στις ταιστρες, η εστω λιγο κεχρι

----------


## jk21

η διαφορα μας Νικο ειναι οτι η λουτεινη δεν ειναι φαρμακο με συνθετικη ουσια καταλληλη να περνα απ τα εντερα στα αγγεια αλλα να καταληγει στο συκωτι , να μεταβολιζεται εκει και απο εκει να πηγαινει μεταβολιζμενη σε κοκκινες canary xanthophylls οπως ονομαζονται (εχω παραθεσει στο αρθρο για το βαψιμο της μασκας ποια ειναι τα ονοματα τους απο τη σχετικη επιστημονικη ερευνα ) μεσω αγγειων στα φτερα .Ειναι αναφερομενη αυτη η διαδικασια μεταβολισμου στο συκωτι και αυτο γινεται με συγκεκριμενο ενζυμο 

Οποιος δινει ταραξακο ξερει οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανει καμμια διαιτα στα πουλια , για να τον εξαφανισουν σε ελαχιστο χρονο .Δεν εχω δει ουτε μια καρδερινα να μην πεφτει σαν παλαβη στον ταραξακο και να αφηνει και τον ποιο αγαπημενο της σπορο .Η Λαζαρινα στην αρχη ισως να της φαινοταν κατι αγνωστο (για ελαχιστο διαστημα ) αλλα πολυ συντομα , οσο νιζερ και να ειχε (ο αγαπημενος της σπορος , αφου με αυτον μεγαλωνε σαν κερασμα απο τον Βασιλη και καπου υπαρχει και φωτο μου να του δινω ανηλικο ακομα σε αυγουλιερα που κρατουσα με το χερι σε επισκεψη που ειχα κανει τοτε )  ειναι η πιο μανιωδης θιασωτης ...  λιντζαρισματος ταραξακου μολις μπει στο κλουβι . Αυτη τη στιγμη αντιστοιχα σε γλυστριδα ....  Δεν ξερω αν απλα εχουν μεινει σε κεινη την ταιστρα μονο τσοφλια και υπαρχει και αλλη ή ο Γιαννης τις αφησε ετσι ωστε να τις οδηγησει στο να φανε πιπερια , η εμπειρια μου ομως λεει οτι προτιμουν περισσοτερο τα σπορια της πιπεριας απο οτι την ιδια και δεν την τρωνε σε ποσοτητα οπως αλλα λαχανικα , ομως την τρωνε και αυτη .Η πιπερια εχει να δωσει λουτεινη αλλα οχι τοσο μεγαλη ποσοτητα οσο αλλες κοκκινες χρωστικες  , που ειναι περισσοτερο χρησιμες στα καναρινια . Η ποσοτητα που την τρωνε οι καρδερινες , αν ηταν σημαντικη απο μονη της να επηρεασει τη μασκα , θα επηρεαζε και τα φτερα πτησης στο αρνητικο .Προσθετικα ομως δινει και αυτη βοηθεια και ειναι θρεπτικοτατη ειδικα σε βιτ Α  .Ο Γιαννης προφανως εχει παρατηρησει θετικα αποτελεσματα που μπορει να μην οφειλονται μονο στη Λουτεινη αλλα ισως σε πραγματα που εχει αγνωστα και βοηθουν στο μεταβολισμο της ή να οφειλονται και σε αλλους παραγοντες ΄που δεν εχει υπολογισει ... Γιαννη ποιος ειναι ο βασικος λιπαρος σπορος στο μιγμα σου ;   ::  


Αναρωτιεμαι αν ο Γιαννης εβγαζε μια φωτο με τις πολυ καλες μασκες που φτιαχνει ( οχι φωτο που να κρυβει τα φτερα ) και ενθουσιαζε και τον ρωτουσαν το μιγμα που δινει , θα του λεγανε μετα α δεν ειναι καλο αφου οι εταιριες ξερουν και δεν κανουν τετοιο; 


Αν θελετε να δειτε τα πουλια σας ευτυχισμενα και ισως με πολυ καλη μασκα , ομως σιγουρα ευτυχισμενα , δωστε καθε περιοδο του χρονου οτι υπαρχει πολυ στη φυση και παραλληλα  αγαπητο στην καρδερινα και ολα θα πανε καλα  . Το καλυτερο μιγμα να δινετε , τα πουλια στην τροφη της φυσης θα πανε ... με διαιτες ή χωρις διαιτες  . Το αγριομαρουλο σιγα σιγα τελειωνει στη φυση αυτη τη στιγμη , δεν ξερω ο μαρουλοσπορος και καποιων αλλων λαχανικων στους κηπους (Ανδρεα; ) αλλα το ραδικι αυτη τη στιγμη μεγαλωνει και σποριαζει στο φουλ , το νεραγκαθο ειναι ηδη διαθεσιμο περσινο και φετεινο και ο ασκολυμπρος στη χερσαια Ελλαδα τουλαχιστον , εχει αρχισει και βγαζει λουλουδια και το φθινοπωρο ειναι μπροστα ...

----------

